# Scurfa Watches what’s new for 2018



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Things are starting to move along now at scurfa watches, I've been busy in 2017 but mainly on new designs that will be available in 2018.
We are still aiming to be predominantly quartz grab and go watches and the Bell Diver 1 will be the only Auto and this will be in limited numbers.

The new Diver One is here now and we have a lot of variations to offer next year, each model will be a run of 100 and this is so we can manage sales with me working offshore, the three baseline models will (hopefully) always be in stock.

Each new model will have a release date so no more pre orders, the watches will be ready to ship after purchase.
The new models have been designed with the feedback we receive i.e Why C1 and not C3! (I wish I had a pound for time we got that email) old style Radium, no date models and various colour schemes hence the aluminium insert, they will also have their own names or relevant references numbers.
Once again Alison and I will be only offering a limited amount of watches each year and this is so we can handle everything ourselves.

The MS18 will be for sale in August with another run of 100 numbered watches, we will have a release date and the watches will be in stock ready to ship, the MS18 will be the same design as the MS17 but the Toxic NATO strap may be a different colour.

We have made progress with the Diver One Silicon that will be renamed 'Sat Diver' we are working with the Bell Diver 1 and Diver One manufacturer on this so the quality will be fantastic, here are some specs;
41mm Case size
BGW9 Blue Superluminova 
Ronda 715SM Swiss Made gold plated movement 
Heliox Escape Valve
It's own rubber strap design
500m 
Ceramic Insert fully lumed
High quality construction

The Bell Diver 1 will be available on a bracelet and also in Black PVD, bracelets will be available for sale as I originally promised.

Some of you may know we are now VAT registered so if you live outside the EU 20% will be removed at the checkout.
We also now only ship watches via DHL, this has proven to be the fastest method it's also fully trackable, the average shipping time to Europe is 1/2 days and 1/3 days to the US and other parts of the world.

We would like to thank all of our customers and wish you all the best in 2018

Here is one of the variations of the new Diver One that will be available.










































scurfawatches.com


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that you upgrade the movement to the 715.

Now it's really hard to resist...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Lots of exciting stuff. Happy new year!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Now, that really looks great !

Often wondered why no one did rubber straps in brown ... Really has that "leather" look to it !

The Old Radium also looks great, too ... unfortunately, not wanting a quartz diver.

Will wait for a no-date, Auto version of this new model ... no hurry, Paul ... I can wait !!! Hopefully, it will come.

I just love my Diver One SS Black Auto Edition.

Great to hear there are lots of new ideas coming, too.

Happy New Year, Paul and Alison !

Regards,


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

lvt said:


> Glad to hear that you upgrade the movement to the 715.
> 
> Now it's really hard to resist...


The 715 is only for the upgraded Silicon model, all the best Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1967 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Paul 

I have just taken delivery of my third Diver 1 and could not be more happy

KL


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Happy New Year Paul & Alison! Thank you! I've yet to get Scurfa'ed  Plenty to look forward to.


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy New year to all. Seems like I've to reserve some cash for both the MS18 and that gorgeous no-date variation. Have a great year ahead guys!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Great news to start 2018 with Paul. Can’t wait for the new guys to come along.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. I have the ms17 and blue diver one. I really like the color of the Old Radium lume. Can't wait.
Btw, will the rubber straps be available for sale by itself? Want a black one for my ms17.


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> Now, that really looks great !


If that had a date I would be all over that.

I know many people love no-date watches, but I refer to the date on mine multiple times every day so it's something I depend upon and can't do without.
It's the *only* reason why I never bought that Rolex Daytona...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm now on my third Scurfa and it's great to hear of your plans for 2018!
Here's my diver one pvd










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Paul and Alison yo guys have done a great job thanks for developing new watches for 2018. Have a happy new year.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Very nice. I have the ms17 and blue diver one. I really like the color of the Old Radium lume. Can't wait.
> Btw, will the rubber straps be available for sale by itself? Want a black one for my ms17.


Yes we have some straps now for MS17 owners drop us a mail 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Will the blue be available with white hands in 2018 by chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Now if I can only hold out till august ?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Happy New Year to Paul and Alison. I think 2018 is going to be a great year for you. 

This makes more sense to me now.








As I already have M.S.17 with StrapCode bracelet, can I just buy the non date old lume dial and hands to mod instead?

Anyway, a pic of what I choose to wear on the 1st day of a brand new year today.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Happy New Year to Paul and Alison. I think 2018 is going to be a great year for you.
> 
> This makes more sense to me now.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the lume pip as well. To match with the indices and hands


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Perhaps the lume pip as well. To match with the indices and hands


Thanks. I missed that.

On second thought, I might as well get the whole new watch, lol. :-d


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm liking that no-date version. Will have to reserve some funds for that and for the new version of the Silicon and maybe a blue no-date if one is to be coming out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be watching this one...keen to try the silicone again as well as see what other colors for the diver one are coming. 

Is the 715 the long life lithium version?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love the no data vintage lume! Will need to watch for this one to drop. I drugged my feet on the MS17 but I like this one better. It will be a knockout on a vintage leather strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Man, I'm loving my M.S.17 more and more.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I'll be watching this one...keen to try the silicone again as well as see what other colors for the diver one are coming.
> 
> Is the 715 the long life lithium version?


no I cannot ship lithium batteries to most of the world so it's the 4-5 year version.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Can't wait for that old radium no date, so hot! That will be my first Scurfa!

What's the best way to get notified as soon as they are available?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

subbed...I think 2018 is the year I add my first Scurfa to my collection.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ DITTO^^^


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

I am still a Scurfa fan. It's one of my fav daily wear watches. Wearing it around the house working remotely today...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Is the 715 the long life lithium version?


Not the 10 years battery but it has the EOL feature that tells you when to change the battery.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Procrastinated o the M.S. 17 & now regret it but picked up the brushed case with black dial & bezel D1. I will not miss out on the M.S. 18 !


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

lvt said:


> Not the 10 years battery but it has the EOL feature that tells you when to change the battery.


Hmm ... just curious, does the 515SM used in M.S.17 and 515 in Stainless Steel V2 have EOL feature? Somehow, I couldn't find battery EOL feature explicitly indicated on Ronda website for 715 & 715Li too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My 715Li just had a dead battery and I didn’t notice an EOL indicator. I may have missed as it was off my wrist for a couple days though before it died. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> My 715Li just had a dead battery and I didn't notice an EOL indicator. I may have missed as it was off my wrist for a couple days though before it died.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From somewhere I read before, EOL usually last at least a month or more. My $100 quartz Orient Swimmer 60th Anniversary have this 2 second ticks when EOL kicks in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You know i don't think my 715 Li has it as i got it as i was able to restart it briefly but it lost time and then when i swapped the battery it was pronounced dead by the watch maker and i definitely didn't see any EOL yesterday before i replaced the battery


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... just curious, does the 515SM used in M.S.17 and 515 in Stainless Steel V2 have EOL feature? Somehow, I couldn't find battery EOL feature explicitly indicated on Ronda website for 715 & 715Li too.


I'm not sure about the 515, but the 715 does have the EOL, my Victorinox Officer has the 715 and the second hand always jumps 4 seconds at once when the battery is low, it can go like that for a couple of months, I don't know exactly how long because I usually change the battery within a month after spotting that warning sign.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> You know i don't think my 715 Li has it as i got it as i was able to restart it briefly but it lost time and then when i swapped the battery it was pronounced dead by the watch maker and i definitely didn't see any EOL yesterday before i replaced the battery





lvt said:


> I'm not sure about the 515, but the 715 does have the EOL, my Victorinox Officer has the 715 and the second hand always jumps 4 seconds at once when the battery is low, it can go like that for a couple of months, I don't know exactly how long because I usually change the battery within a month after spotting that warning sign.


Nevermind. I'm more concern with both 515 & 515SM in my two Scurfa. I guess I'll for Paul's reply, if any, on whether there is any battery EOL feature in the Diver One.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nevermind. I'm more concern with both 515 & 515SM in my two Scurfa. I guess I'll for Paul's reply, if any, on whether there is any battery EOL feature in the Diver One.


no EOL feature on the 515's but the 715 used in the new silicon (Sat Diver) does have one, I'm not sure if the 715 lithium version has one.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nevermind. I'm more concern with both 515 & 515SM in my two Scurfa. I guess I'll for Paul's reply, if any, on whether there is any battery EOL feature in the Diver One.


no EOL feature on the 515's but the 715 used in the new silicon (Sat Diver) does have one, I'm not sure if the 715 lithium version has one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> no EOL feature on the 515's but the 715 used in the new silicon (Sat Diver) does have one, I'm not sure if the 715 lithium version has one.


Thanks for the confirmation. |>


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Lost me by the second paragraph.

Oh well, another micro to not concern myself with. The list of quality non-homage, non-quartz based offerings is getting smaller and smaller. Really helps in zeroing in on a purchase.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

To each his own, but I dig my 2 Scurfa's BD1 & D1


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Scurfa is at the top of my list for next pick-up. My collection is all mechanical save one quartz chrono, but a quality grab and go quartz tool is a solid addition!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul
As you know I love the ND version on that brown strap. It'll have to find its way to my watch box next to the MS17 and blue Diverones 
I am excited to see the prototypes of the new sat diver.

It's gonna be a great Scurfa year


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

scurfa said:


> no I cannot ship lithium batteries to most of the world so it's the 4-5 year version.


That is surprising as the USPS can ship lithium batteries that are installed in something like a watch domestically and internationally.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish the diver one was 43mm. When a watch is that good looking you want everyone to see it.... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

dpage said:


> That is surprising as the USPS can ship lithium batteries that are installed in something like a watch domestically and internationally.


The US is one of the few countries you can ship lithium batteries to, a lot of other countries are the problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Any hints on the coming color schemes of the diver one (apart from the brown version)???
Also looking forward to add a bracelet to my bell diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the new Sat Diver! i'm certain it will be a very tempting piece


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

That vintage lume will be mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Just discovered Scurfa and was about to pull the trigger on a Diver 1... After reading this post thing I'm going to wait for the new models in April. And I'm definitely getting the MS18 in August.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BowTiger said:


> Just discovered Scurfa and was about to pull the trigger on a Diver 1... After reading this post thing I'm going to wait for the new models in April. And I'm definitely getting the MS18 in August.


I didn't see the mention of April in the thread, did you get the info straight from Paul ?


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

CV50 said:


> I didn't see the mention of April in the thread, did you get the info straight from Paul ?


It was a comment be made on an Instagram post.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

I really like the original Diver one dial, with the long applied 'baton' indices... any plans to bring something like that back?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> I didn't see the mention of April in the thread, did you get the info straight from Paul ?


yes a new model will be released in April, a no date model with old style Radium lume, I'll sort out a pic and post it later.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> I didn't see the mention of April in the thread, did you get the info straight from Paul ?


yes a new model will be released in April, a no date model with old style Radium lume, I'll sort out a pic and post it later.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

iuam said:


> I really like the original Diver one dial, with the long applied 'baton' indices... any plans to bring something like that back?


Sorry the original Omega Ploprof dial is used by a lot of dive watch companies and I wanted to move away from it, the Diver One Silicon will be coming back in 41mm but has the exact same features along with a Heliox Relief Valve.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

New Diver One ND513RD

Case size 40 mm by 47.7 by 14mm, 20mm strap size
316L Surgical grade Stainless Steel
7mm screw down crown with D1 logo
120 Click unidirectional bezel 
Aluminium bezel insert with Luminous pearl 
Super Luminova Old Style Radium on the dial, hands and bezel pearl, (glows green)
Domed sapphire crystal with blue Anti Reflective coating on the underside
Ronda 513SM Non Date Quartz movement
300m ~ 1000ft
Drilled through lugs with strong single shoulder spring bars 20mm X 2mm X 1.2mm
Scurfa Watches brown rubber strap based on the Italian leather straps seen on a lot of vintage Diving watches today
12 Months warranty
100 only

The price will be around the £204 mark and will be ready to go around mid April

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> New Diver One ND513RD
> 
> Case size 40 mm by 47.7 by 14mm, 20mm strap size
> 316L Surgical grade Stainless Steel
> ...


Is it possible to order with black rubber strap instead of brown?

And any possibility of having bracelet separately later for the new D1 series, assuming M.S.17 share the same case design as this non date?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Is it possible to order with black rubber strap instead of brown?
> 
> And any possibility of having bracelet separately later for the new D1 series, assuming M.S.17 share the same case design as this non date?


yes that won't be a problem and I'm still working on a bracelet design so there will be one but it may take some time.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> yes that won't be a problem and I'm still working on a bracelet design so there will be one but it may take some time.


Great! |>


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The spring 2018 Diver One with old style Radium lume looks great, Paul! I'm so glad that a bracelet will be an option.


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

scurfa said:


> yes that won't be a problem and I'm still working on a bracelet design so there will be one but it may take some time.


Great. I'm eagerly waiting for the bracelet, but will wear my M.S.17 on NATO/rubber until then


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> New Diver One ND513RD
> 
> Case size 40 mm by 47.7 by 14mm, 20mm strap size
> 316L Surgical grade Stainless Steel
> ...


This is such a hot diver. My new favorite of the D1 series. Can't wait for it


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is such a hot diver. My new favorite of the D1 series. Can't wait for it


Me too, I drove to the 360 photographer today to get it back so I can take it away to work with me, I've tried it on a distressed leather and that looks matches well


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

No date D1 looks great ! Can’t wait for this one on some vintage leather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sure that both rubber and leather will look great on the upcoming Diver One, but I sure hope a bracelet is on the option list. Nothing like a nice diver on a bracelet for me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> ...... but I sure hope a bracelet is on the option list. Nothing like a nice diver on a bracelet for me.


+1 ;-)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> No date D1 looks great ! Can't wait for this one on some vintage leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Here it is on a brown Bulang and Sons strap, I would like to try a more distressed leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Here it is on a brown Bulang and Sons strap, I would like to try a more distressed leather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have an idea of what pricing will be at this point? Sorry if it was mentioned before.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Here it is on a brown Bulang and Sons strap, I would like to try a more distressed leather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a winning combo


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Sorry the original Omega Ploprof dial is used by a lot of dive watch companies and I wanted to move away from it, the Diver One Silicon will be coming back in 41mm but has the exact same features along with a Heliox Relief Valve.


not sure we are referring to the same one; this is the one I mentioned. but thanks for the reply, will keep an eye out for the new stuff


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

iuam said:


> not sure we are referring to the same one; this is the one I mentioned. but thanks for the reply, will keep an eye out for the new stuff
> View attachment 12873083


Sorry my mistake, the watch in the picture is the original Diver One Silicon and it's coming back at the end of the year, all high quality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the new silicon. 

I had a gen 2 but was just a bit too big and angular for me. Excited to see a new version hopefully a bit smaller and with better lume. I hope it will have a ceramic bezel still!?!


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Sorry my mistake, the watch in the picture is the original Diver One Silicon and it's coming back at the end of the year, all high quality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is GREAT NEWS! thanks!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

scurfa said:


> We have made progress with the Diver One Silicon that will be renamed 'Sat Diver' we are working with the Bell Diver 1 and Diver One manufacturer on this so the quality will be fantastic, here are some specs;
> 41mm Case size
> BGW9 Blue Superluminova
> Ronda 715SM Swiss Made gold plated movement
> ...


Hi Paul, what's the lug-to-lug for this Sat Diver?
Thanks.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

pdsf said:


> Hi Paul, what's the lug-to-lug for this Sat Diver?
> Thanks.


Lug to lug is 49.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Lug to lug is 49.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That'll be a great size proportions wise


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Lug to lug is 49.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! So that would be the only upcoming model with the Ronda 715SM Swiss Made gold plated movement, right?

Thanks.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

pdsf said:


> Thanks! So that would be the only upcoming model with the Ronda 715SM Swiss Made gold plated movement, right?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it will be like a flagship quartz model along with 500m and the heliox escape valve, perfect for Saturation Diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Always liked the Silicon One. Sold mine awhile back, but looking forward to this newer smaller version


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Yes it will be like a flagship quartz model along with 500m and the heliox escape valve, perfect for Saturation Diving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing the new models!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Yes it will be like a flagship quartz model along with 500m and the heliox escape valve, perfect for Saturation Diving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that should be adequate for surf fishing then. Count me in. Starting the Sat. Diver fund now.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

I would go for a 715li movement, even if it made the watch a bit thicker. Not having to crack the watch open for ~10 years is appealing.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

sgtlmj said:


> I would go for a 715li movement, even if it made the watch a bit thicker. Not having to crack the watch open for ~10 years is appealing.


I would too but unfortunately cannot ship them to a lot of countries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

scurfa said:


> I would too but unfortunately cannot ship them to a lot of countries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean the problem with Lithium battery?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

lvt said:


> Do you mean the problem with Lithium battery?


No I mean most countries won't let you import them through the post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Loving my M.S.17. Is it possible to buy the rubber strap made for the diver 1? I’ve never been able to get NATO’s to work for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

andygog said:


> Loving my M.S.17. Is it possible to buy the rubber strap made for the diver 1? I've never been able to get NATO's to work for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes of course, email Alison [email protected] and she will sort it £16.50 plus £4 shipping

Best Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Yes of course, email Alison [email protected] and she will sort it £16.50 plus £4 shipping
> 
> Best Paul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Paul. I'll do that.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the blue D1 GenII


----------



## Joe Public (Nov 23, 2017)

The new rubber strap on the new Diver 1's is one of my favourite bits of the watch. It is thin, comfortable and there is a lot of adjustment. I bought an aftermarket strap when I bought my Diver 1 and I have gone back to the original strap as its much better than the one I bought.



scurfa said:


> Yes of course, email Alison [email protected] and she will sort it £16.50 plus £4 shipping
> 
> Best Paul


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice watches for very reasonable prices.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Joe Public said:


> The new rubber strap on the new Diver 1's is one of my favourite bits of the watch. It is thin, comfortable and there is a lot of adjustment. I bought an aftermarket strap when I bought my Diver 1 and I have gone back to the original strap as its much better than the one I bought.


Thanks for the kind words I'm glad you like it and I'm thinking about making them in other sizes after I've had a play with them on other watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Do it.More colors and sizes.Your watches are cool, keep it coming.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

By far the best size watch for sub 7" wrists !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tonystix said:


> Do it.More colors and sizes.Your watches are cool, keep it coming.


Thank you Tonystix 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoyed wearing mine yesterday


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

My strap arrived today. It looks and wears great, very pleased. I was going to post a pic but the picture above is better than mine. 

Thanks to Alison for braving the snow too!


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Please consider making a longer version of the strap for those of us with gorilla wrists. You could market it for wetsuit use as well.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

The rubber strap is really nice, I'm liking it much more than the nato on my MS17.


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Any other confirmed variations of the upcoming "Sat diver"? Apart from the vintage brown one. 🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking forward to April!!! When you get back in Paul, would you happen to have more teaser shots of upcoming April releases?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

odyssus said:


> Any other confirmed variations of the upcoming "Sat diver"? Apart from the vintage brown one. 襤
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the sat diver is a slightly smaller diver one silicon so it's a completely different watch, I should have a finished sample in April.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> the sat diver is a slightly smaller diver one silicon so it's a completely different watch, I should have a finished sample in April.


I can't wait to see that one. The silicon was awesome


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sounds like one I am interested in. Perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> the sat diver is a slightly smaller diver one silicon so it's a completely different watch, I should have a finished sample in April.


Slightly smaller with 500m and helium escape valve?? Oh my! I was so close to getting the diver one 2.0, Guess I'll have to wait till April and beyond ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Leia_Mojos said:


> The rubber strap is really nice, I'm liking it much more than the nato on my MS17.


Agree completely. I ordered the new Scurfa rubber strap for my MS17 and it really makes the watch ride exactly where it should on my wrist. A perfect addition to a really great watch.

Excellent work Paul!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ChristoO said:


> Agree completely. I ordered the new Scurfa for my MS17 and it really makes the watch ride exactly where it should on my wrist. A perfect addition to a really great watch.
> 
> Excellent work Paul!


Thank You!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Something blue for the weekend, have a good one!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

scurfa said:


> the sat diver is a slightly smaller diver one silicon so it's a completely different watch, I should have a finished sample in April.


Oh oh! Sounds like another Scurfa might be heading down the A1 soon.


----------



## kdw712 (Apr 1, 2017)

i'm a bit late to the scurfa brand but they look amazing. 
Looking forward to the new model releases.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

kdw712 said:


> i'm a bit late to the scurfa brand but they look amazing.
> Looking forward to the new model releases.


Check out the 360 video of the new Diver One no date,

http://scurfawatches.com/diverone2018nd513rd


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Check out the 360 video of the new Diver One no date,
> 
> http://scurfawatches.com/diverone2018nd513rd


I really like this one Paul. It's my new favorite of the D1's and you know how much I love my blue one


----------



## kdw712 (Apr 1, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Check out the 360 video of the new Diver One no date,
> 
> Scurfa Watches | New Diver One ND513RD


very nice styling.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like this one Paul. It's my new favorite of the D1's and you know how much I love my blue one


Thanks Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a great video of a new fine looking new Scurfa, Paul!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just knew in my water that something from Scurfa would be heading down the A1 soon.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Also have the blue one and it is a solid watch. Such a great colour. Just need to find a nice steel strap to pair with it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice pic from Oceanic time of the classic Diver One


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> Also have the blue one and it is a solid watch. Such a great colour. Just need to find a nice steel strap to pair with it.


Agreed. Have the MS17 and am excited about the prospect of a bracelet for it. The Scurfa rubber strap is excellent, but a dedicated Scurfa bracelet would really bring it home for me.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi there, the Bell Diver looks pretty good. Anyone have any idea how it fits on a 6.5" wrist? Looks like the lugs have a nice drop to them so it might work.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

ChristoO said:


> Agreed. Have the MS17 and am excited about the prospect of a bracelet for it. The Scurfa rubber strap is excellent, but a dedicated Scurfa bracelet would really bring it home for me.


I used to have a nice Hadley Roma for my old SKX. Might try and pick one of those up and try it on the Scurfa.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hi there, the Bell Diver looks pretty good. Anyone have any idea how it fits on a 6.5" wrist? Looks like the lugs have a nice drop to them so it might work.


I wear my BD 1 on a 6.75" wrist and it's just fine.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

sticky said:


> I wear my BD 1 on a 6.75" wrist and it's just fine.


Thank you! The Bell Diver is distinctive enough for me to add to my collection. Question is whether I wait for the bracelet version.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thank you! The Bell Diver is distinctive enough for me to add to my collection. Question is whether I wait for the bracelet version.


Bracelets will be for sale and they fit the original Bell Diver 1 &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Bracelets will be for sale and they fit the original Bell Diver 1 ��


Thanks, I caught that. But I don't wear rubber with my tool watches so that would just be wasted funds. My watches are all on bracelets. I guess I'm just weird that way.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks, I caught that. But I don't wear rubber with my tool watches so that would just be wasted funds. My watches are all on bracelets. I guess I'm just weird that way.


Well, you're not the only one. Me too.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thank you! The Bell Diver is distinctive enough for me to add to my collection. Question is whether I wait for the bracelet version.


I'd get the BD1 now on the rubber and then get the bracelet later. I know you don't want the rubber but I wouldn't want to run the risk of not getting a BD.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

sticky said:


> I'd get the BD1 now on the rubber and then get the bracelet later. I know you don't want the rubber but I wouldn't want to run the risk of not getting a BD.
> 
> Good counsel from sticky. I have my BD1 on a nice canvas ZULU strap which will be replaced by a bracelet as soon as they are available. The BD1 is a great watch and you don't want to miss out on one.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

gaopa said:


> sticky said:
> 
> 
> > The BD1 is a great watch and you don't want to miss out on one.
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> gaopa said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, why would I miss out? Is it due for discontinuation? I haven't been paying attention but that could change the calculation for me.
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for that. Now I just have to make peace with these Orient Trident cravings.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks for that. Now I just have to make peace with these Orient Trident cravings.


Now that's another team of our esteemed colleagues goading us all on. Ha ha -- Check with "valuewatchguy". He's wrist poetry in motion ;-)

Good luck. There's so many temptations out right now. I've never seen so many at once :-(

Edit: Oh, and wait 'till "radar1" starts snappin' and postin' pics in rapid succession..... you're doomed LOL


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> There's so many temptations out right now. I've never seen so many at once :-(


Ain't that the truth? Even leaving out the micros and kicksters, there's plenty of fruit in the trees.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Ain't that the truth? Even leaving out the micros and kicksters, there's plenty of fruit in the trees.


i agree, I may have my own designs (that I love) but the choice at the minute is incredible.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Paul,
Any chance of you offering your watches with a stainless steel bracelet option any time in the near future?
Cheers


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tonystix said:


> Hi Paul,
> Any chance of you offering your watches with a stainless steel bracelet option any time in the near future?
> Cheers


yes the Bell Diver 1 will have a bracelet from July and I'm working on other ones at the minute as well


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's great! Keep us posted.


----------



## bramhall774 (Mar 8, 2012)

Joined the club with a Diver One M.S.17 - excellent watch. Looks right at home next to my Speedy. If there's an oyster style bracelet in the works, I'm in!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

One question, Paul ...

Will the Bell Diver PVD be available on rubber too, or will it only come with the bracelet ?

Not too keen on PVD bracelets, as they look pretty beat up very quickly ... also not too fond of those polished central links !

Regards,


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

bramhall774 said:


> Joined the club with a Diver One M.S.17 - excellent watch. Looks right at home next to my Speedy. If there's an oyster style bracelet in the works, I'm in!


Congrats! Heck of a watch... I love mine.


----------



## bramhall774 (Mar 8, 2012)

Leia_Mojos said:


> Congrats! Heck of a watch... I love mine.


Thanks. Just about to order some toxic natos.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> One question, Paul ...
> 
> Will the Bell Diver PVD be available on rubber too, or will it only come with the bracelet ?
> 
> ...


it will be on the bracelet but the rubber straps will be available for sale as well


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> it will be on the bracelet but the rubber straps will be available for sale as well


Isn't the Bell Diver 1 rubber specifically fitted for that watch? If so I would think it would be included in the overall kit considering the bracelet will raise the price by quite a bit? Or does it make sense to have 2 options. One Bell Diver on bracelet or the option to buy it on rubber, at the appropriate price points. That seems to be a common practice amongst brand names vs micros that strive to offer more of full kit if you will.

Just a thought. I know we shall all be head over heels at any rate ;-)


----------



## bramhall774 (Mar 8, 2012)

M.S.17


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

After seeing what has come out of Basel so far, I'm more convinced than ever that the M.S.18 is my next watch. July can't come soon enough. I don't want to miss the opportunity to buy this watch! Say when Paul and my money is yours!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

How good is the lume going to be on the version with the Old style Radium Super Luminova? Is it going to be brighter than the C1 that is on the older versions?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

70monte said:


> How good is the lume going to be on the version with the Old style Radium Super Luminova? Is it going to be brighter than the C1 that is on the older versions?


Yes it's C3 Green


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Isn't the Bell Diver 1 rubber specifically fitted for that watch? If so I would think it would be included in the overall kit considering the bracelet will raise the price by quite a bit? Or does it make sense to have 2 options. One Bell Diver on bracelet or the option to buy it on rubber, at the appropriate price points. That seems to be a common practice amongst brand names vs micros that strive to offer more of full kit if you will.
> 
> Just a thought. I know we shall all be head over heels at any rate ;-)


good idea, I've just checked my order and I have included a strap with each watch so yes one will be included.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

scurfa said:


> i agree, I may have my own designs (that I love) but the choice at the minute is incredible.


So true for me, too. I just got a special watch for my birthday, but spending a lot of time on this site brings up an incredible amount of watches I want. I'm really trying to keep my collection size down, but I keep finding more and more great watches.

I don't have a diver, so I was thinking about trying one. I wanted good value, smaller size, sapphire crystal, quartz movement, and a rubber or silicone strap. Also, my preferred colors would be an aqua or slate blue with a splash of yellow. Getting the picture on why I'm in this thread?!? You might laugh at my usage, though. I want a good, tough grab and go quartz watch. Also, I want a watch for my aquatic activities which will consist of mostly of splashing around in the local community pool and water park with my toddler. Not exactly hard core like extended saturation diving, but I hope the community here won't scoff too much.

I really do want to quit adding watches. I seriously don't want my watch collection any bigger. However, the blue Diver One is so stinking perfect for what I want, I may get it anyway. I may need to quit coming to this site. I love the watches and the community here so much, though. Anyway, on topic, these Scurfa watches are great. I'll post back here if I decide to pull the trigger. Either way, thanks so much for making these. I stand impressed!

Update 4/6/2018:
I'm really torn on which one to get. Yellow and blue are one of my favorite color combinations and exactly what I wanted in a dive watch. Seems like a slam dunk. But, for my dive watch, I think I'd slightly prefer no date. That brings up the upcoming vintage ND513RD. I also love its coloring, too. It's about like this:
Blue Diver One:
Colors: 10
Date: 8 (I do like the functionality of having a date)
Total "I want it" score = 18

ND513RD Diver One:
Colors: 9
No date: 9.1 (
Total "I want it" score = 18.1

It's close enough, I'm still thinking about it. It's a no-lose decision, though.
* Not included in score is every other feature on the Diver One which is pretty much EXACTLY what I'm personally wanting in a dive watch


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

scurfa said:


> Yes it's C3 Green


Thank you for the information.


----------



## noni270 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello! I am interested in the new Diver One Silicon ('Sat Diver'). May I ask if it's with a ceramic bezel or metal bezel (with ceramic inserts)?
Also, it would be great to know roughly when in 2018 it will be released please.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

noni270 said:


> Hello! I am interested in the new Diver One Silicon ('Sat Diver'). May I ask if it's with a ceramic bezel or metal bezel (with ceramic inserts)?
> Also, it would be great to know roughly when in 2018 it will be released please.


Go to page 1 and read through the thread. All will be revealed. That is the intent of this post to begin with. 😉


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone else ordered/ordering one of these beauties ?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Another great looking Scurfa Diver One! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone else ordered/ordering one of these beauties?


You betcha! Tracking info received...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> You betcha! Tracking info received...


Can't wait. Was excited to see the orders start Friday. 
Had to order mine asap


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm suffering at the beach this week so the delivery on mine will be delayed until next week. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> I'm suffering at the beach this week so the delivery on mine will be delayed until next week. :-!


I feel so bad for you Bill


----------



## noni270 (Apr 15, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Go to page 1 and read through the thread. All will be revealed. That is the intent of this post to begin with. 😉


Hi thanks for the reply. Yes I have read the first page. Sorry I should've been clearer.
Will the new Diver One Silicon ('Sat Diver') have a bezel made of ceramic and luminous markings like the older diver one model, or a bezel made of metal?
On the first page, Paul simply refers to 'ceramic insert' and I wasn't quite sure whether this meant the former or the latter.

Basically, I would like to have a diver one silicon watch with a 'metal' bezel as with the previous model.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like Bill’s having a real tough time of it. :-d


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I broke down and ordered an ND513RD. Will be my second Scurfa (other one is a Bell Diver 1 which I love to pieces).


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

noni270 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Yes I have read the first page. Sorry I should've been clearer.
> Will the new Diver One Silicon ('Sat Diver') have a bezel made of ceramic and luminous markings like the older diver one model, or a bezel made of metal?
> On the first page, Paul simply refers to 'ceramic insert' and I wasn't quite sure whether this meant the former or the latter.
> 
> Basically, I would like to have a diver one silicon watch with a 'metal' bezel as with the previous model.


The previous ones were metal bezels with ceramic inserts. As far as I'm aware, Scurfa has never made a "all-ceramic bezel" (those are very rare in general, anyway). So when he says "fully lumed ceramic insert" I would make an educated guess that he means a typical metal bezel with a ceramic insert.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

noni270 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Yes I have read the first page. Sorry I should've been clearer.
> Will the new Diver One Silicon ('Sat Diver') have a bezel made of ceramic and luminous markings like the older diver one model, or a bezel made of metal?
> On the first page, Paul simply refers to 'ceramic insert' and I wasn't quite sure whether this meant the former or the latter.
> 
> Basically, I would like to have a diver one silicon watch with a 'metal' bezel as with the previous model.


His first one didn't have a ceramic "bezel" but an insert. You won't see a full ceramic bezel on the next one either, but a ceramic insert.


----------



## noni270 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks very much for the replies, all. And my apologies for the confusion. I've just realised I mistook bezel for bezel insert.

So, what I meant to say was that I was hoping the new diver one silicon to have a metal 'bezel insert'.


I've got the old diver one watch which has a ceramic bezel insert with luminous markings. But as I wear it even when swimming, the luminous markings fall off over time. And this bugs me like crazy.
So I was looking for a scurfa watch which has a metal bezel insert but since I already have a diver one, I was looking at the new silicon model for a change.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

you could always try to find a well-fitting replacement insert for your old one... and still get a new one


----------



## noni270 (Apr 15, 2018)

That's a great idea! Is it a relatively straightforward job for a repairer? 

Also, which bezel insert should I get (e.g. Rolex submariner or Omega Seamaster?)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

noni270 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies, all. And my apologies for the confusion. I've just realised I mistook bezel for bezel insert.
> 
> So, what I meant to say was that I was hoping the new diver one silicon to have a metal 'bezel insert'.
> 
> ...


I think the new Diver One is different enough, get one


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Roll on the launch of the black BD1 - if I’m honest I can hardly wait.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm looking forward to metal bracelets!


----------



## mudguard (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone have some pictures of the Diver one blue on a few leather straps (I am contemplating putting it on a tan or oak color strap).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine came in today ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Looks great !

How come yours came on a Black strap ?

Thought they were supplied with the vintage-looking Brown strap ?

Mine should arrive tomorrow ...

Regards,


EDIT : Never mind, just saw what you mentioned in your other post !


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> ^^^ Looks great !
> 
> How come yours came on a Black strap ?
> 
> ...


Yup, tbh, I just feel black look better than brown. Anyway, probably just me like it in this combo.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, tbh, I just feel black look better than brown. Anyway, probably just me like it in this combo.


I didn't even think to ask for a black rubber strap! I should have done that. I bought a toxic nato to go with mine. I wonder what will arrive first.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

So now that i've finally took the GIANT step (for me anyway) and signed up.
I can finally ask Paul the question i've been wanting to ask for a looooooooong time.............Will there be a silicon diver without date and with an automatic movement???????? IMHO that would come awfully close to perfection. I know quarts is your thing but maybe a limited pre order for the WUS crowd???? Greetings to all my new brethrens now that i finally have a voice ; ).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

mudguard said:


> Does anyone have some pictures of the Diver one blue on a few leather straps (I am contemplating putting it on a tan or oak color strap).












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

They are different colours although the pics don’t show it to good...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, tbh, I just feel black look better than brown. Anyway, probably just me like it in this combo.


 Well, to each his own, I suppose !

I don't know, to me personally, I feel that the Brown strap plays a very large part of the appeal aesthetically of the ND513RD !!!

Sort of real vintage look !

Anyway, enjoy that baby.

Regards,


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

My 2 I had the MS17 but I moved it on wish I hadn't now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, to each his own, I suppose !
> 
> I don't know, to me personally, I feel that the Brown strap plays a very large part of the appeal aesthetically of the ND513RD !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SAZ2301 said:


> My 2 I had the MS17 but I moved it on wish I hadn't now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be moving my MS.17 too. Lol. ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

And swapped over the bracelet ...









Very nice. Similar vibe as my Steinhart OVM. :-!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

While the brown strap is nice, the bracelet is the best look, IMHO. I'm eager to get my new Scurfa on Monday and also eager for the bracelet to be available.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Paul, a question about the upcoming bracelet for the Bell Diver 1. Is it going to flare out at the lugs like the stock rubber strap, or will it slope down sooner? I ask since on my small wrist, the rubber strap is a bit to wide/bulbous at the lugs, whereas a NATO works better. I'm hoping the bracelet will fit more like a NATO?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BgB7p8Wg64T/



Horgh said:


> Paul, a question about the upcoming bracelet for the Bell Diver 1. Is it going to flare out at the lugs like the stock rubber strap, or will it slope down sooner? I ask since on my small wrist, the rubber strap is a bit to wide/bulbous at the lugs, whereas a NATO works better. I'm hoping the bracelet will fit more like a NATO?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, snaggletooth, I'm eager to get a bracelet for my Bell Diver 1 and if the bracelet fits my other newer Diver One watches, bracelets for them too. I'm just a bracelet guy in our Georgia summer heat.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for sharing, snaggletooth, I'm eager to get a bracelet for my Bell Diver 1 and if the bracelet fits my other newer Diver One watches, bracelets for them too. I'm just a bracelet guy in our Georgia summer heat.


Only been in watches for a year. I haven't given NATOs a big chance yet, but in the Texas summers over here, I've found bracelets the best, by far, too. For my new Scurfa, though, I really love it on the brown rubber so far, so I'm going to see how it works. I guess I'll know around mid-July what I think about how the rubber strap treats me in the summer heat.

In the meantime, just had to throw out how much I'm loving this watch. Wears, reads, and looks great.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Like you, Mark, I'm going to give my new Scurfa, which is scheduled to arrive on Monday, a go on the OEM brown rubber strap as I like the look from the pics I have seen. Since the bracelets should be available, according to Paul, by July, that will be just in time for the heat of summer. Either way, rubber strap or bracelet, the new Scurfa is a winner! I'm looking forward to getting home from our trip and getting mine on Monday.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BgB7p8Wg64T/


Yeah, I saw that picture, it looks like it'll angle down quickly, but I wasn't sure how much flexibility it'll have up by the lugs. Hopefully it'll be good, I'm loving this watch


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Really digging this watch!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wearing this today ...









Honestly, I have a list of watches I handled that are classified under "I like enough to buy 2nd one" category. The list is not very long, just a few watches. But this ND513RD is in the list anyway.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really enjoying mine on the rubber strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice collection!

I'm waiting for the new silicone, I have high hopes for that. Now just need to find somewhere to scratch up some loose watch change. Not much lying around right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> I'm waiting for the new silicone, I have high hopes for that. Now just need to find somewhere to scratch up some loose watch change. Not much lying around right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. One is missing as it's with my family in France and one is somewhere at the bottom of the Gulf of Mexico. Should have worn a nato


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Goodness Brice - you’ve got Scurfitis worse than I have.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Amazing to say least ! I hope to score a M.S. 18 & I'll be done. (That's what they all say)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Amazing to say least ! I hope to score a M.S. 18 & I'll be done. (That's what they all say)


famous last wrods


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Are there any details on the upcoming Silicon I may have missed? I have been pairing down my collection a lot and am actually liking my quartz watches quite a bit. I need a date function, and kind of like the M.S. 17/18 quite a bit, but like the polished hands on the new brown no date version. Just wondering what the Silicon is supposed to look like.


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pics today ...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Another WINNER from Scurfa!


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

That Diver One sure looks great on a bracelet! Love mine on the rubber, but on a bracelet.....it might just be perfect.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ChristoO said:


> That Diver One sure looks great on a bracelet! Love mine on the rubber, but on a bracelet.....it might just be perfect.


+1


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Another WINNER from Scurfa!


amazing pics Bill as usual!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn fine watches....purchased my first in 2014 and haven’t stop.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are a few pics from this weekend


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Great photos, Brice! Where did you get that good looking strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Great photos, Brice! Where did you get that good looking strap?


Thanks Bill. It's actually made of a US Air Force canvas bag from the 60's Art (DrunkArtStraps) made it for one of my pilots last year. Turns out it works well on a diver too


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, Brice. I really like those heavy canvas straps. I will check them out.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Bill. It's actually made of a US Air Force canvas bag from the 60's Art (DrunkArtStraps) made it for one of my pilots last year. Turns out it works well on a diver too


Those look so awesome! I have a few of those bags. Last I checked, though DrunkArtStraps isn't taking any new orders


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Well, I didn't think I would be buying two in less than a month... (Photo via the Scurfa instagram)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Well, I didn't think I would be buying two in less than a month... (Photo via the Scurfa instagram)
> View attachment 13104721


Wow wait is that a blue and white one?

That looks great. I couldn't quite get in bOard with the yellow hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

smkader said:


> Well, I didn't think I would be buying two in less than a month... (Photo via the Scurfa instagram)


Yeh, What is that?


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I think I’ll be giving this one a miss as much I love a no date...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yeh, What is that?


The only thing he said on instagram is that it will hopefully be available this week. It's the first I've heard of it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dang.

Dark blue dial and bezel, chrome hands...argh..!

This is the best of the lot to my eyes.

Shoot.

I was thinking of grabbing a Scurfa this year but wanted to wait for the new silicone.

Why do they have to be so affordable-ish??!?

I should quick deposit my PayPal balance from a recent sale into my bank account to reduce temptation.

But honestly and seriously. That is very nice. Very nice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Dang.
> 
> Dark blue dial and bezel, chrome hands...argh..!
> 
> ...


I think your to late your minds already made up...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's quite possible!

Really the brighter blue dial and yellow hands held me back. This model has removed my reservations.

I like a good mid sized Bang around quartz with a bit of interest. I have this guy that's filling the role currently.










Time to do some soul searching.

Perhaps I'll write paul and see if this is limited in any way or if it will be a standing model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

It’s going to be standing model I think but limited to start with... I have the blue Diver One and the brown no date. I had the MS17 but I moved that on so I think I’ll be giving this one a miss as much as I like it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smkader said:


> Well, I didn't think I would be buying two in less than a month... (Photo via the Scurfa instagram)
> View attachment 13104721


I'll need that one too


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll need that one too


... Your not enabling me on this one Brice you've already done it on 2 Scurfas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll need that one too


Yah you will
⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚


Need to replace the one on the bottom of the ocean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SAZ2301 said:


> ... Your not enabling me on this one Brice you've already done it on 2 Scurfas...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In France we say "Jamais deux sans trois" ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like this one very much. Just acquired a MS17 after selling it off. Only downside that I see is that this one is sans date. 

I'm always interested in acquiring quartz watches with date, especially day/date. 

Hey, Paul, if you're reading this, any plans to provide a date option for this particular variation? 

In any event, this is going to be a hit. The color scheme just kills it. 

If anyone is listening, this would be a good one with the dark blue Marine Nationale with white stripe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like this one very much. Just acquired a MS17 after selling it off. Only downside that I see is that this one is sans date.
> 
> I'm always interested in acquiring quartz watches with date, especially day/date.
> 
> ...


Don't you enable me in this thread too .

I think you may owe me one or two enableings though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm ... ND513RD minus the old radium lume but with likely BGW9?

Tempting. 

I assumed the model number is ND513 or ND513BGW9?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

smkader said:


> Well, I didn't think I would be buying two in less than a month... (Photo via the Scurfa instagram)
> View attachment 13104721


Well, I pretty much asked him to make this very model, so I guess I'll have to buy one. Like the darker blue and the white / steel hands and of course, the no-date. Perfect.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> It's quite possible!
> 
> Really the brighter blue dial and yellow hands held me back. This model has removed my reservations.
> 
> ...


I really like that model Deep Blue, and had one but that was one of the watches I had spring bar problems. Could never get the fitted strap back on, so sent it back, More fun & original than the Scurfa, but I love this Scurfa too 

Take your time and re-evaluate often LOL


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Has there been any pictures of the planned Silicon replacement Sat Diver yet? I’m curious what that one will look like.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Has there been any pictures of the planned Silicon replacement Sat Diver yet? I'm curious what that one will look like.


I'm anxious to see that as well.


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Does anyone else experience the dials of their watch moving when pulling out and pushing in the crown when setting the time?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So ready for my blue one. 
Who is ordering too?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm one of the weird people who doesn't like dark/navy blue anything. I go gaga over baby blue, though. I actually like the shade of original/existing blue a little better. But the new blue is growing on me.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So ready for my blue one.  Who is ordering too?


Ordered...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Horoticus said:


> Ordered...


Why do they keep tempting me !!? Pics please when it arrives !


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

CV50 said:


> Why do they keep tempting me !!? Pics please when it arrives !


I'm a giver. DO. IT. |>


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Where are the pics for this model? I can’t seem to find them. 


“We have made progress with the Diver One Silicon that will be renamed 'Sat Diver' we are working with the Bell Diver 1 and Diver One manufacturer on this so the quality will be fantastic, here are some specs;
41mm Case size
BGW9 Blue Superluminova 
Ronda 715SM Swiss Made gold plated movement 
Heliox Escape Valve
It's own rubber strap design
500m 
Ceramic Insert fully lumed
High quality construction”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

maccasvanquish said:


> Where are the pics for this model? I can't seem to find them.
> 
> "We have made progress with the Diver One Silicon that will be renamed 'Sat Diver' we are working with the Bell Diver 1 and Diver One manufacturer on this so the quality will be fantastic, here are some specs;
> 41mm Case size
> ...


Not yet available. He is still working with the factory on this model. Paul won't shown pics until he is 100% happy and ready.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So excited to have this new blue beauty on the way.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not yet available. He is still working with the factory on this model. Paul won't shown pics until he is 100% happy and ready.


Good to know. Thanks. I like this model because of the 715 upgrade (love the EOL feature) and the extra mm (41mm case)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I just ordered the new blue one. Been wanting a good solid quartz diver. Its what I love about my Tuna, grab and go convenience.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I seen this version on Instagram...is this ever going to be put in production?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mil6161 said:


> I seen this version on Instagram...is this ever going to be put in production?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe this only made for he and his fellow divers.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I think there is rumor one is going to be auctioned off but nothing set in stone yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys
My new blue ND DiverOne landed this morning but didn't have time to go home get it and open the box. 
Here are a few shots. Love it. Great value. 
Strong bike quality and great blue on this one. Both crown and bezel operate flawlessly. 
Big fan.

Well done Paul. 






















































My wrist is 6.8" for reference


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SAZ2301 said:


> I think there is rumor one is going to be auctioned off but nothing set in stone yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


the auction was last year, TZ UK have an auction facility, I could not do it myself as they would not let me join as scurfa, Marc Jeffries from M & J Watches sorted the auction and the Kestrel watch belonging to Diver Steve Orr made £400 for cancer research, I was offshore and did not know when it was happening.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

scurfa said:


> the auction was last year, TZ UK have an auction facility, I could not do it myself as they would not let me join as scurfa, Marc Jeffries from M & J Watches sorted the auction and the Kestrel watch belonging to Diver Steve Orr made £400 for cancer research, I was offshore and did not know when it was happening.


Oke Doke...Cheers Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa this morning


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Wearing the new blue while running to grab lunch:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some of days this week ...


----------



## dstorbit (Dec 19, 2012)

not a photographer.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

dstorbit said:


> not a photographer.
> View attachment 13158557


Did I miss something? What's going on with the logo change?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Did I miss something? What's going on with the logo change?


I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out! Mine has a normal logo?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

smkader said:


> I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out! Mine has a normal logo?


Mine too !


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mine also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dstorbit (Dec 19, 2012)

My apologies for the confusion. I uploaded the wrong picture. I was messing around in photoshop. I love my scurfa’s, the logo on the dial just seems a little odd to me. So I wanted to see what it would look like. I had intended to upload the unedited picture.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I was resisting the ND513 because I recently purchased the ND513RD and couldn't justify another identical watch, but in a different color. So I've waited until this weekend. I was on vacation with fellow watch enthusiasts and I showed them Paul's line of watches. They were impressed and when I showed them the latest blue watch, they all wanted one. So I ordered 3. Later in the evening, I couldn't resist, and so I added another to the order for me. Alison was gracious to sort out the different shipping destinations and tomorrow, they should be on their way. We are looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done, Droyal! I hope your fellow watch enthusiasts enjoy their new Scurfa watches! :-!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

They landed today. Quick turnaround from England. I love the blue as others have commented. My friends are enjoying them too.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Glad the new dark blue Scurfa Diver One watches arrived. You are right, DHL has quick shipping from England.

I hope you and your friends enjoy them as much as I enjoy my Scurfa watches. I have my dark blue one on as I post this messge.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Good to know. Thanks. I like this model because of the 715 upgrade (love the EOL feature) and the extra mm (41mm case)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any timeline for the new ones? Any chance for this year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Diver One in the park today on a Toxic Nato


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Is there a difference in the blue color between the New Diver One blue and the Diver One blue ND?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

OCRonin said:


> Is there a difference in the blue color between the New Diver One blue and the Diver One blue ND?


From what I can tell, yes. The ND513 looks to be darker, while the New Diver One has more of a green tint to the blue. It looks slightly Turquoise in photos. Both look great to my eyes. I'm just not a huge fan of the yellow hands, so I went for the ND


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

smkader said:


> From what I can tell, yes. The ND513 looks to be darker, while the New Diver One has more of a green tint to the blue. It looks slightly Turquoise in photos. Both look great to my eyes. I'm just not a huge fan of the yellow hands, so I went for the ND


Well, I dove in and bought one of each of the Diver One variations. Looking Forward to the DHL guy a couple times this week !!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

OCRonin said:


> Well, I dove in and bought one of each of the Diver One variations. Looking Forward to the DHL guy a couple times this week !!


I have a ND Black and ND Blue. I love them! I hope you do too!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

smkader said:


> I have a ND Black and ND Blue. I love them! I hope you do too!


Me too !!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

OCRonin said:


> Is there a difference in the blue color between the New Diver One blue and the Diver One blue ND?


Yes, do you not notice it? Some people are blue-color-blind to some degree. The original is more blue-green almost, whereas the new blue is more navy blue. I'm far from a color expert, but that's just what my eyes are telling me.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

I just received my first two Scurfa dive watches via DHL today. Keep in mind that I have been wearing a vintage Rolex GMT 16750 matte dial as my daily wear watch for since I received it new in 1984. I will switch off to a Rolex 16800 when I want a more rugged watch with a secure bracelet. I received a New Diver One Original (date) and a New Diver One ND513 Blue and I am VERY VERY impressed with the over all quality of design / fit and finish. One of my pet peeves with quartz watches is when the second hand does not stop squarely on the minute hash marks on the dial. Happily both watches have their second hands spot on! The watch / strap wears PERFECT for my 7 1/4 in wrist. I have decided that I really do prefer the deep Navy blue and clean dial of the Diver One Blue ND over the more traditional new Diver One with date. My only criticism, which is moot my preference for the Diver One ND513 Blue, is that the date is so small that my aging eyes that need reading glasses can barely make the date out WITH the reading glasses and only if I concentrate. I am sure that the younger crowd can make those dates out just fine. 

I have a New Diver One Blue and a New Diver One ND513RD arriving within the week and will see how I like the look of them and decide which will be my primary and secondary daily beater watch. I have been using a Victorinoix Swiss Army Dive-master 300 to this point in that role but I think these Scurfa watches are far superior in every way. I may be selling or giving away the Swiss Army divers now. 

VERY pleased with my new purchases...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love theRD513ND


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Horgh said:


> Yes, do you not notice it? Some people are blue-color-blind to some degree. The original is more blue-green almost, whereas the new blue is more navy blue. I'm far from a color expert, but that's just what my eyes are telling me.


Here is my newly arrived New Diver ND513 Blue and I think the deep navy blue is PERFECT! I hope the New Diver Blue I am expecting this week will be the same color...


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

so I just did an 8 watch purge to possibly get a SMPc and guess what. The scurfa along with my skx and mm300 are the only ones that stayed! I just love this thing. Wears so well and it is the perfect size. Also I trust its time keeping way more than my skx. lol.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> so I just did an 8 watch purge to possibly get a SMPc and guess what. The scurfa along with my skx and mm300 are the only ones that stayed! I just love this thing. Wears so well and it is the perfect size. Also I trust its time keeping way more than my skx. lol.


I can relate, considering moving some others to score a 5th Scurfa ( M.S. 18 )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> I can relate, considering moving some others to score a 5th Scurfa ( M.S. 18 )


Gotta have them all


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul I may have missed it in some of your other threads, but have you ever considered or do you have plans for a root beer version?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wearing this today...

















Man, this is still my favourite grab and go watch. Just my opinion, probably the best looking of all Scurfa I've seen so far. :-!

Oh, and Happy Father's Day.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Scurfa Watches what's new for 2018 Accuracy>?>?*

What kind of accuracy should I expect from my new Scurfa NEW Diver ONE quartz movement???


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Scurfa Watches what's new for 2018 Accuracy>?>?*



OCRonin said:


> What kind of accuracy should I expect from my new Scurfa NEW Diver ONE quartz movement???


https://www.ronda.ch/en/movements/quartz-essentials/ronda-powertech-500/


----------



## red weasel (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Scurfa Watches what's new for 2018 Accuracy>?>?*



OCRonin said:


> What kind of accuracy should I expect from my new Scurfa NEW Diver ONE quartz movement???


Ronda documentation claims an accuracy of -10/+20 seconds per month.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paul, I know you had mentioned earlier about new Diver One models this year, and so far we have seen the vintage lume and blue no date models, any plans for new diver one models with date? Personally I would love to see a SS black dial diver one with date and the silver handset from the blue no date. I would buy one of the current SS black diver one models however the yellow handset is too much for me. Any thoughts?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Current black Diver 1 has orange hands, no?



biscuit141 said:


> I would buy one of the current black diver one models however the yellow handset is too much for me. Any thoughts?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Current black Diver 1 has orange hands, no?


The PVD models does, I was referring to the SS black dial. I see that wasn't very clear in my post, I have edited it to note the SS model.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Paul, I know you had mentioned earlier about new Diver One models this year, and so far we have seen the vintage lume and blue no date models, any plans for new diver one models with date? Personally I would love to see a SS black dial diver one with date and the silver handset from the blue no date. I would buy one of the current SS black diver one models however the yellow handset is too much for me. Any thoughts?


The MS18 is pretty close to that, and for sale right now.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

smkader said:


> The MS18 is pretty close to that, and for sale right now.


Yeah, except I can't buy right now, hopefully in a couple months. I could watch for a used MS model, but would also prefer the rubber over the nato, and the MS18 is more expensive and I would have to buy the rubber separately. I know, I'm being picky. If funds allowed I would get the MS18.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Think the next Diver 1 coming out will be 41mm with fully lined ceramic bezel. I don’t think a color was mentioned but I’m willing to bet it’s black. I don’t recall if anything was said about having a date function or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

jfo2010 said:


> Think the next Diver 1 coming out will be 41mm with fully lined ceramic bezel. I don't think a color was mentioned but I'm willing to bet it's black. I don't recall if anything was said about having a date function or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Paul is taking the Diver One up in size 1mm? I know there were talks of a new Saturation Diver or maybe Sat Diver with Ceramic Bezel, but I think that one is delayed.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

New out of the DHL box Diver One MS-18 on a Scurfa black rubber strap about to head out on the boat for the first time...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

There’s a new PVD with the old style lume to be released before Christmas Paul said on his Insta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I am between ms18 and blue version.
Other than the date/no date and color, there is no difference right? 
Ms18 is $35 more, trying to figure out why


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am between ms18 and blue version.
> Other than the date/no date and color, there is no difference right?
> Ms18 is $35 more, trying to figure out why


It's a limited edition of 100, which I believe is the reason for the price increase.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah but then in 2019 he ll have another 100 with ms19 so not really limited, if all that changes is the caseback. Not trying to be negative if it comes out that way


This is true. This special LE does not include the Scurfa signature rubber strap either, which would cost extra if one wants one. Many seem to like the strap. So the other models are a much better buy IMHO. Though I'm not a yellow handset fan :-( The date function is useful though, but the premium is high for the annual 100. I think just make it a regular in-stock model on Scurfa rubber and not rely on the current marketing technique for extra revenue. I mean, we're all friends here, right ;-)

One big happy Scurfa Family & all.

Extra revenue will be generated from bracelet sale too I expect. Once things get sorted rather than piece-meal, it would be nice to sell the whole kit for a competitive micro price, and expand a bit for more volume sales.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> This is true. This special LE does not include the Scurfa signature rubber strap either, which would cost extra if one wants one. Many seem to like the strap. So the other models are a much better buy IMHO. Though I'm not a yellow handset fan :-( The date function is useful though, but the premium is high for the annual 100. I think just make it a regular in-stock model on Scurfa rubber and not rely on the current marketing technique for extra revenue. I mean, we're all friends here, right ;-)
> 
> One big happy Scurfa Family & all.
> 
> Extra revenue will be generated from bracelet sale too I expect. Once things get sorted rather than piece-meal, it would be nice to sell the whole kit for a competitive micro price, and expand a bit for more volume sales.


I'm actually not a fan of rubber straps, so I was happy to get a real Toxic NATO with the MS18. And the all-white details on a black face, I love it. That, to me, is worth the premium cost.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> This is true. This special LE does not include the Scurfa signature rubber strap either, which would cost extra if one wants one. Many seem to like the strap. So the other models are a much better buy IMHO. Though I'm not a yellow handset fan :-( The date function is useful though, but the premium is high for the annual 100. I think just make it a regular in-stock model on Scurfa rubber and not rely on the current marketing technique for extra revenue. I mean, we're all friends here, right ;-)
> 
> One big happy Scurfa Family & all.
> 
> Extra revenue will be generated from bracelet sale too I expect. Once things get sorted rather than piece-meal, it would be nice to sell the whole kit for a competitive micro price, and expand a bit for more volume sales.


I do wish the MS 18 would have come with the rubber strap instead of the Nato. I wore mine on the Nato for a few hours but then switched it to an Isofrane I had lying around. I should have ordered mine with a rubber strap but didn't and the website that sells the new Scurfa rubber straps is out of the black ones. I like my Isofrane but I want to try one of these new rubber straps everyone is raving about.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> It's a limited edition of 100, which I believe is the reason for the price increase.


Yes the higher price is for the small quantity of inserts, hands and numbered case backs, I also have to order the 100 toxic NATO's well in advance, the MS18 sticker on the box lid is twice the price of the normal Scurfa watch stickers as we order many more of those, the sticker on its own is $3.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

70monte said:


> I do wish the MS 18 would have come with the rubber strap instead of the Nato. I wore mine on the Nato for a few hours but then switched it to an Isofrane I had lying around. I should have ordered mine with a rubber strap but didn't and the website that sells the new Scurfa rubber straps is out of the black ones. I like my Isofrane but I want to try one of these new rubber straps everyone is raving about.


I believe Toxic Natos has the black rubber Scurfa straps back in stock if you are still looking for one!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Taking my Scurfa MS 17 on a trip to Ireland and the UK! Do you think it will stand a bit of rain? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

70monte said:


> I do wish the MS 18 would have come with the rubber strap instead of the Nato. I wore mine on the Nato for a few hours but then switched it to an Isofrane I had lying around. I should have ordered mine with a rubber strap but didn't and the website that sells the new Scurfa rubber straps is out of the black ones. I like my Isofrane but I want to try one of these new rubber straps everyone is raving about.


Easy fix, Toxicnato carry them 
They are great for the DiverOne. Great match


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just ordered a strap from Toxic for a different watch. Looking forward to it. 

Hoping it’s a comfy and versatile strap I can use for various watches. 

I like that it is a straight 20/20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Scurfa says hi beachside in Florida


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paul- please offer a standard Diver One with non-colored hands. Either the white from the MS line or the metalic from the no date models. Either would work for me but I can’t get past the yellow hands on the normal date model.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Accent the hands with a strap !


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I agree that there should be a standard black and white scurfa D1. Only reason I paid more for the ms18 is because I didn't want yellow handset. 
No regrets though


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Go mesh, guys.... you will LUV your Scurfa on a nice brushed mesh bracelet...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

gaopa said:


> Go mesh, guys.... you will LUV your Scurfa on a nice brushed mesh bracelet...


ooh nice!
That looks really nice. Since you are recommending mesh can you also suggest which mesh you like the best and why?
Thanks


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

crap.... double post


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nanook65 said:


> ooh nice!
> That looks really nice. Since you are recommending mesh can you also suggest which mesh you like the best and why?
> Thanks


I like the JVANDER mesh bracelets. They are brushed stainless steel, good and solid yet very flexible. The only downside is that they must be cut to size with a Dremel tool and they have a JVANDER logo on the clasp. Otherwise they are outstanding and make the watches look great. I now have the JVANDER mesh bracelets on six watches and have two more on order for other watches. I get them from an Amazon vendor. Here in our Georgia summer heat I like a bracelet and the mesh works great when an OEM bracelet is not available.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

smkader said:


> I believe Toxic Natos has the black rubber Scurfa straps back in stock if you are still looking for one!


Thanks, I got the email yesterday that they were back in stock and ordered two of them.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I received my Scurfa rubber straps today from Toxic Natos and put one on my MS 18. It feels great and might be more comfortable than the Isofrane I had on it before.


----------



## stevie g (Jul 10, 2018)

70monte said:


> I received my Scurfa rubber straps today from Toxic Natos and put one on my MS 18. It feels great and might be more comfortable than the Isofrane I had on it before.


I agree with you and for a fraction of the cost of an Isofrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I agree that there should be a standard black and white scurfa D1. Only reason I paid more for the ms18 is because I didn't want yellow handset.
> No regrets though


I completely understand, just not in a position to buy now and I'm sure they will be gone by the time I am ready. Also, would prefer the rubber strap option as I already have the Toxic nato the MS18 comes on. My preference would be for the metallic hand set as I think it adds a little something extra wih the 15 minute indexed bezel insert. The white hands look very tooly wih the fully indexed bezel, which is a perfect fit for that watch.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Anyone put snowflake hands on their M.S??

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl_JNRpHHMw/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. I actually kind of like that yellow one. 

Not usually the kind for bright watches but it works. I think the key is the steel bezel. I guess it’s probably a silver aluminum insert actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The yellow dial is nice and I especially like it combined with the SS bezel.

In fact that would be a desirable option for any of the dial colors imo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Huge fan of that particular softer/less flashy yellow, the SS bezel is perfect too.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh yes, looks like Paul has something special up his sleeve! The yellow dial model will be another winner to follow a line of Diver One winners! :-!


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Couple the yellow dial, stainless bezel and a bracelet together......I'll be first on the list!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Where are the pics for this model? I can't seem to find them.
> 
> "We have made progress with the Diver One Silicon that will be renamed 'Sat Diver' we are working with the Bell Diver 1 and Diver One manufacturer on this so the quality will be fantastic, here are some specs;
> 41mm Case size
> ...


Still waiting on info for this model. Any news/updates paul? Anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Still waiting on info for this model. Any news/updates paul? Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes the only thing I am happy with is the case, we cannot get it right in 41mm it just does not look the same as the old model, it's on hold at the minute and will probably get lots of changes before I'm happy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got to add I picked up a Scurfa rubber strap from ToxicNATOs. Excellent quality and value. Well done. I will like get one or two more as I thinks a comfortable and versatile strap.

-not letting me upload pictures , but it looks good -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

You might want to try gloss silver hands on that yellow dial, the black seem a bit overpowering. 
I thought black was the way to go on yellow until I picked up an SKXA35, and found the silver hands to be just right with the thin black surrounds on the hour markers. 
Just a thought.
I do like that bezel insert, though.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

My apologies if this question is in the wrong place, but has anyone successfully purchased from Scurfa using PayPal Credit ? 
I have tried to use this on my past purchases & it takes me straight to standard PayPal ? I've PM Paul & he doesn't know why.
I prefer to use the 6 month no interest option when using PayPal credit. Any help appreciated !

Thanks in advance

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I would love to have an orange dialed Scurfa.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

70monte said:


> I would love to have an orange dialed Scurfa.


I'm trying but cannot get the orange right!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Got my Erika's MN strap in yesterday. Bought it for a preorder I have yet to receive, but I really like it with the blue ND Diver one!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i always thought scurfas looked nice, but i don't understand why "watches" has to be in the logo on the dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cave diver said:


> i always thought scurfas looked nice, but i don't understand why "watches" has to be in the logo on the dial.


Because he also makes fine cutlery, and china that competes with "Royal Dalton"


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Because he also makes fine cutlery, and china that competes with "Royal Dalton"


Gotcha - it's to make sure you know that you're wearing a watch, and not a fine knife. Searching for SCURFA on google, the first page results is all watches, nothing else. I'm not saying that he doesn't amex other things, I'm just saying that the brand is established, and I'm quite confident that the distinction can be made by the wearer. Nike doesn't have to tell me that I'm wear their shoes on my feet and their hat on my head...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cave diver said:


> Gotcha - it's to make sure you know that you're wearing a watch, and not a fine knife. Searching for SCURFA on google, the first page results is all watches, nothing else. I'm not saying that he doesn't amex other things, I'm just saying that the brand is established, and I'm quite confident that the distinction can be made by the wearer. Nike doesn't have to tell me that I'm wear their shoes on my feet and their hat on my head...


Well, they name hamburger joints. Guess it's important we know it's just not any watch or mistake it for a wrist compass or some other avant-gard wrist wear. It's a Scurfa Watch.

Actually, I'm just joshin' about the cutlery etc. I'm paying less and less attention to the writing on dials these days, especially from the micros. I don't know where some of them come up with this stuff half the time. The Asian micros have some crazy brand names altogether. I think someone here said they were like comic book planets or galaxies. Pretty funny when you think about it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

cave diver said:


> Gotcha - it's to make sure you know that you're wearing a watch, and not a fine knife. Searching for SCURFA on google, the first page results is all watches, nothing else. I'm not saying that he doesn't amex other things, I'm just saying that the brand is established, and I'm quite confident that the distinction can be made by the wearer. Nike doesn't have to tell me that I'm wear their shoes on my feet and their hat on my head...


who the hell has heard of scurfa watches! the logo is the same as all the other logos in the dive system I work in, on the sea bed with oil production trees, the sound powered phone we use in an emergency, the company who makes the through water comms system, and more, I'm copying what I am looking at as a diver and watch collector.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

scurfa said:


> who the hell has heard of scurfa watches! the logo is the same as all the other logos in the dive system I work in, on the sea bed with oil production trees, the sound powered phone we use in an emergency, the company who makes the through water comms system, and more, I'm copying what I am looking at as a diver and watch collector.


Alrighty then... Like I said, I think they look nice.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Good light in the car with a slight overcast, wearing the ND513RD Diver One on a Crown & Buckle Steel Grey Nato. With this combo I get CWC 1980 Royal Navy Reissue vibes. It might be my favorite nato of all time, it really goes with everything I've put it on.


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Great combo


smkader said:


> Good light in the car with a slight overcast, wearing the ND513RD Diver One on a Crown & Buckle Steel Grey Nato. With this combo I get CWC 1980 Royal Navy Reissue vibes. It might be my favorite nato of all time, it really goes with everything I've put it on.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Couldn't hold out any longer, had to have a PVD ! Hopefully Paul can get his site setup For PayPal Credit ? A black BD1 is in my Future ?


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

CV50 said:


> My apologies if this question is in the wrong place, but has anyone successfully purchased from Scurfa using PayPal Credit ?
> I have tried to use this on my past purchases & it takes me straight to standard PayPal ? I've PM Paul & he doesn't know why.
> I prefer to use the 6 month no interest option when using PayPal credit. Any help appreciated !
> 
> ...


The item has to be priced in USD in order to use PP Credit.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

sgtlmj said:


> The item has to be priced in USD in order to use PP Credit.


That makes sense, I'm looking at another option, thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

How will the Diver One (and the rubber strap) look on a not-so-massive 6,5 inch wrist? Will it look too big?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeventySeven said:


> How will the Diver One (and the rubber strap) look on a not-so-massive 6,5 inch wrist? Will it look too big?


I think it'll be ok. My wrist is just a tad larger at 6.8"


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think it'll be ok. My wrist is just a tad larger at 6.8"


I concur, I have 5 D1's & my wrist is at 6.75"


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Just ordered the blue ND513! I blame all of you! 😬


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

SeventySeven said:


> How will the Diver One (and the rubber strap) look on a not-so-massive 6,5 inch wrist? Will it look too big?


Oh my 6.5, the OEM rubber strap is a bit too wide at the top. It's a stiff rubber right by the lugs, so it flares out too much and sort-of floats on my writs. But on a NATO, the Diver One looks fantastic on my wrist!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Horgh said:


> Oh my 6.5, the OEM rubber strap is a bit too wide at the top. It's a stiff rubber right by the lugs, so it flares out too much and sort-of floats on my writs. But on a NATO, the Diver One looks fantastic on my wrist!


Are you referring to the Diver One, or Bell Diver One? I have both and your description of the strap at the lugs sounds more like the BD1 than the D1.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Are you referring to the Diver One, or Bell Diver One? I have both and your description of the strap at the lugs sounds more like the BD1 than the D1.


Sigh, I don't read good. You're right, I was talking about Bell Diver One, my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeventySeven said:


> Just ordered the blue ND513! I blame all of you! 😬


 congrats  they are addictive


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Ordered late on monday. Received in Sweden today! 

Very impressed with both look and feel. The rubber strap i seriously the best I’ve ever encountered. Just one thing: although I tighten the crown as much as I can there is a small gap between the case and the crown. Everything feels ok but I can’t get rid of the gap (less than 1 mm). 

Are you having the same issue with yours (so it’s supposed to be that way) or do mine need to go back to England for some TLC?!


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Just got a mail from Paul. It’s normal. Case closed. b-)


----------



## P.J.M. (Sep 10, 2018)

70monte said:


> I would love to have an orange dialed Scurfa.


+1


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

P.J.M. said:


> +1


It'd be nice if we could get the products already promised before new ones are developed. *cough*bracelets*cough*


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

What a fine watch, stunning blue color, drilled lugs, excellent lums, and the strap is super comfortable. 3 day delivery to TX.

And a great buying experience.

Thank you Paul and Alison.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ND513RD Blue limited edition hopefully on the website next Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> ND513RD Blue limited edition hopefully on the website next Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for this one Paul


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't wait for this one Paul


Add it to the collection

@boatswainwatches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> ND513RD Blue limited edition hopefully on the website next Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must ... resist ... :'(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Add it to the collection
> 
> @boatswainwatches


No doubt. It'll be my favorite actually


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Must ... resist ... :'(


Pfff... sure  just do it already. Resistance is futile


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The new blue LE will be another winner! Can't wait! :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Who has more Scurfas, Bill or Brice? Pretty close contest i bet!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow , I never saw this one coming ! I probably would have waited for it ! Damn !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> The new blue LE will be another winner! Can't wait! :-!


Thanks Bill 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^ Man, that is so tempting ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  the best DiverOne so far  well done Paul. Can't wait to try it on canvas too


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Paul ! Why do you keep fueling my WAS ?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a beautiful new addition to the Diver One collection, Paul! Well done!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Do the crowns on the no date models have 2 positions or 3? Not sure if the Rhonda movement has a no date option. 

Also, Paul, any update on the mythical Diver One bracelet release?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

scurfa said:


> ND513RD Blue limited edition hopefully on the website next Friday


Paul - Any update on when this will go live? :-!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Do the crowns on the no date models have 2 positions or 3? Not sure if the Rhonda movement has a no date option.
> 
> Also, Paul, any update on the mythical Diver One bracelet release?


the movement is the correct no date movement the Ronda 513SM, the 515SM has the date complication, I'm hoping to have the bracelets in a couple of months.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horoticus said:


> Paul - Any update on when this will go live? :-!


yes its at 20.00 uk time tonight.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another winner Paul. Congratulations.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> the movement is the correct no date movement the Ronda 513SM, the 515SM has the date complication, I'm hoping to have the bracelets in a couple of months.


Here is a pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue ordered...;-)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

blue/old style radium on order..... eagerly awaiting another winner from Scurfa! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my ND513RD this weekend for gutter cleaning & heavy yard work


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New bracelet on my BD1 today - good work Scurfa, I'm smelling what you're selling!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great Job Scurfa on the new BD1 and its new bracelet  its very well made and comfortable on the wrist. It's nice to have yet another option for the BD1 beyond rubber, canvas, nato... lots of choices.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Loving my BD1 on the bracelet.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Brice, your BD1 pvd black looks great! I have never had a pvd black bracelet, but yours looks good. Enjoy!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Some fantastic pictures keep them coming!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Back in stock!
Diver One Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is my BD1 on canvas. Heck of a watch.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

The black PVD looks great on the black bracelet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Your BD1 black pvd looks great on the bracelet and also on the canvas. You have nice options with that good looking watch.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is my BD1 on canvas. Heck of a watch.


Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Now sold out! Diver One ND513 white lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not surprised that the Diver One ND513 white lume is sold out, Paul. That is a handsome watch and a favorite in my rotation.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

gaopa said:


> I'm not surprised that the Diver One ND513 white lume is sold out, Paul. That is a handsome watch and a favorite in my rotation.


Likewise !!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Does anyone know if we can expect bright-colored versions? Maybe electric blue dial (please, please, please!), or orange, or yellow...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I read yellow may be coming. Or was it orange??!

Also the bell diver is growing on me more and more. Or maybe it's just the Jeepdad factor 

Congrats on selling it the blue. That was my favourite. Should have grabbed one. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I think I read yellow may be coming. Or was it orange??!
> 
> Also the bell diver is growing on me more and more. Or maybe it's just the Jeepdad factor
> 
> ...


That supports my theory that Jeepdad is actually Paul's alter ego.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess that I'm another alter ego as well as I'm a big Scurfa fan. For the money, you just can't beat the Scurfa for a good watch at a great price.

The Bell Diver 1 on the bracelet Paul selected is one of my favorite watches. The bracelet looks great on the watch and balances nicely on my 7/5" wrist. The diver's extension on the clasp is very nice. I recommend either the stainless steel model like I have or the black pvd like Brice has. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

gaopa said:


> I guess that I'm another alter ego as well as I'm a big Scurfa fan. For the money, you just can't beat the Scurfa for a good watch at a great price.
> 
> The Bell Diver 1 on the bracelet Paul selected is one of my favorite watches. The bracelet looks great on the watch and balances nicely on my 7/5" wrist. The diver's extension on the clasp is very nice. I recommend either the stainless steel model like I have or the black pvd like Brice has. You can't go wrong with either one.


Totally agree. I liked the watch on the rubber, but it didn't fit my 7" wrist as well as I'd have liked. On the bracelet the watch not only looks better, it fits my wrist better so it's win-win. Paul knocked it out of the park with this bracelet, such a quality item. I can't wait to see what comes out of his stable next


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Totally agree. I liked the watch on the rubber, but it didn't fit my 7" wrist as well as I'd have liked. On the bracelet the watch not only looks better, it fits my wrist better so it's win-win. Paul knocked it out of the park with this bracelet, such a quality item. I can't wait to see what comes out of his stable next
> 
> View attachment 13533127


many thanks for that, the biggest problem I have ironically is time!


----------



## chris100575 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd love a Scurfa "vintage military", the ND513RD with a fully-indexed bezel would be amazing!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

chris100575 said:


> I'd love a Scurfa "vintage military", the ND513RD with a fully-indexed bezel would be amazing!


I have tried this and it looks good, it may be available from Grahame Fowler Original next year, it will have his logo on the back and be in small numbers.


----------



## chris100575 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sounds promising. Bit of a shame to send one all the way from the North East over to New York and then back again though. I’m only down the road...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I have tried this and it looks good, it may be available from Grahame Fowler Original next year, it will have his logo on the back and be in small numbers.


Can I buy spare bezel insert, normal or full indexed, for my ND513RD?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Can I buy spare bezel insert, normal or full indexed, for my ND513RD?


Yes we have spares drop us an email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Yes we have spares drop us an email
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! :-!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

New Diver One hitting the site soon, this one has been requested a lot over the past year


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Black dial, no date, white lume. Ok, wait, is that...bead blasted? Or an automatic?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

How soon ? Looks like the Blue ND513 in Black !


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

This one, right? https://www.scurfawatches.com/diverone2018nd513black

So basically a black version of the blue? How about a white face with red hands? Or electric blue hands?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Black dial, no date, white lume. Ok, wait, is that...bead blasted? Or an automatic?


Yes it's just the ND blue but in black and quartz grab and go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> How soon ? Looks like the Blue ND513 in Black !


Hopefully next week, I'll post the date soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> This one, right? https://www.scurfawatches.com/diverone2018nd513black
> 
> So basically a black version of the blue? How about a white face with red hands? Or electric blue hands?


I have tried electric blue and it looks good, believe or not but green hands on the black pvd looks good too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

How about a little PVD BD1 action


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> How about a little PVD BD1 action


Nice one Brice, we have more Bell Diver 1's in Black coming soon but on rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Nice one Brice, we have more Bell Diver 1's in Black coming soon but on rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But you will have bracelets for the black ones..... yes?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> But you will have bracelets for the black ones..... yes?


Yes we will have the bracelets as well, a lot of people asked for the Bell Diver 1 on rubber only so it's probably best to give the option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Yes we will have the bracelets as well, a lot of people asked for the Bell Diver 1 on rubber only so it's probably best to give the option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I see. I think I was in favor of including the fitted rubber with the bracelet to make a whole kit, and you facilitated. Is their now a choice of one or the other? Or perhaps I misconstrued your "coming soon but on rubber" statement 

Regardless, super piece, and I hopefully will have one at some point. Thanks Paul!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Oh, I see. I think I was in favor of including the fitted rubber with the bracelet to make a whole kit, and you facilitated. Is their now a choice of one or the other? Or perhaps I misconstrued your "coming soon but on rubber" statement
> 
> Regardless, super piece, and I hopefully will have one at some point. Thanks Paul!


Thank you, some customers said they would not use the bracelet so I thought it would make sense to price the watch a bit cheaper on the rubber and if someone wanted to add a bracelet later they could do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Paul, now that looks awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those are looking great!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


>


That looks great!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Just let me know when it is available... very nice. 
Is there a bracelet for Diver One on the way as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

stoltp said:


> Just let me know when it is available... very nice.
> Is there a bracelet for Diver One on the way as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is but the 20mm clasp with the divers extension is holding it up, the smaller size is the problem, I may not see them this year, the sample is ready soon so you will be able to see what it's like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


>


That looks fantastic on the rubber


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

scurfa said:


> There is but the 20mm clasp with the divers extension is holding it up, the smaller size is the problem, I may not see them this year, the sample is ready soon so you will be able to see what it's like
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very happy this is on the horizon. The rubber one is truly the BEST rubber one I've ever had. If the new Diver One bracelet holds up to your strict standards, then I bet we have something great to look forward to next year.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paul, what is the taper on the Diver One bracelet, 20mm to ?

Also, love the new black with silver hands on the no-date, any chance of this watch being offered with a date? I can’t handle the yellow hands on the current date model.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Scurfa was represented today at our semi-annual GTG in Atlanta. Lots of those attending handled my Scurfa watches and had nice things to say. I hope they will join the ranks of Scurfa owners.:-!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ChristoO said:


> Very happy this is on the horizon. The rubber one is truly the BEST rubber one I've ever had. If the new Diver One bracelet holds up to your strict standards, then I bet we have something great to look forward to next year.


Many thanks I hope you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Paul, what is the taper on the Diver One bracelet, 20mm to ?
> 
> Also, love the new black with silver hands on the no-date, any chance of this watch being offered with a date? I can't handle the yellow hands on the current date model.


It does taper a bit, I have the drawings in my cabin, I'll check and let you know later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Scurfa was represented today at our semi-annual GTG in Atlanta. Lots of those attending handled my Scurfa watches and had nice things to say. I hope they will join the ranks of Scurfa owners.:-!


Many thanks for taking them along Bill it's much appreciated, was there many other quartz divers watches on show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

scurfa said:


>


Wow, love this look! Just don't know if I can handle the 16mm thickness of this piece. Does anyone know the head weight of the Bell Diver 1?
Thanks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bell diver is one of the rare watches (in my opinion of course) that actually looks better in Black than SS. 

I thinks that the grey dial gets more reverse contrast to it. 

Either way. Sharp pieces.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Many thanks for taking them along Bill it's much appreciated, was there many other quartz divers watches on show?
> 
> Paul, those in attendance brought watches from their collections. Some of the collections had quartz dive watches from various manufacturers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa ND513RD


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> It does taper a bit, I have the drawings in my cabin, I'll check and let you know later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet starts at 20mm then tapers to 19mm and then down to 18mm to fit inside the 20mm clasp, this suits the diver one but the bell diver bracelet does not taper and this matches the larger watch very well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

New Scurfa bracelet for my Bell Diver 1--very nice addition to a fine watch.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Duplicate-Sorry!

New Scurfa bracelet for my Bell Diver 1--very nice addition to a fine watch.

View attachment 13599109


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

@scurfa

For the 2019 models I have a suggestion that I hope is ok to make. How about a quartz no date option?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TheTy said:


> @scurfa
> 
> For the 2019 models I have a suggestion that I hope is ok to make. How about a quartz no date option?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Like this?








Or this?








Or this?








Or this?


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 13599373
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I did not know about these. I didn't see them on the website. Limited edition? I love the blue with white lume.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ND


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

Is there any chance the ND513RD will come back in stock one day? I'm so torn between that and the new ND513 Black! Will definitely be picking up a Scurfa one way or the other.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

reb810 said:


> Is there any chance the ND513RD will come back in stock one day? I'm so torn between that and the new ND513 Black! Will definitely be picking up a Scurfa one way or the other.


Sorry but the ND513RD black was a limited edition model and will not be coming back, the ND513RD Blue is also a limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I still love my Bell Diver 1 and will undoubtedly never part w/it. I must say I was surprised to see them on bracelets on the website (don't know when that happened) but would only say the rubber strap that I received is still my favorite look (not to mention how it feels which is comfortable) but it also looks good w/a leather strap too.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> I still love my Bell Diver 1 and will undoubtedly never part w/it. I must say I was surprised to see them on bracelets on the website (don't know when that happened) but would only say the rubber strap that I received is still my favorite look (not to mention how it feels which is comfortable) but it also looks good w/a leather strap too.


We don't have many left on the bracelets and the next lot will be on rubber with the bracelet option, a rubber strap is included with the bracelet model, so many people asked for them on bracelets and now customers are asking for rubber!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another shot of the PVD BD1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice look----the black Bell Diver 1 w/OD green strap


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I had the Bell Diver 1 bracelet resized a second time, turned out I was fine with an extra link and no real need to adjust at the clasp. As a result, the watch feels even better on my wrist and I love it that much more. Before I liked it, but it was a little top-heavy on a NATO. On the bracelet it feels amazing. I also agree that the non-tapering bracelet works really well for it. With all that said, I may have to order the black one now. Was that your plan all along Scurfa?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Available Friday 2nd of November at 8pm U.K. time the Diver One No Date 513 movement with black dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

In its simplicity that may be the best yet.

Great daily wearer 

Now, I just need to try and find a way to destroy my daily beater today to justify one tomorrow...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Paul, any word on the yellow dial Diver One availability? Dave


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

scurfa said:


>


It looks really good


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Paul, any word on the yellow dial Diver One availability? Dave


The yellow diver one is in production but I don't expect to get them until next year, every thing takes ages with watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Paul,
I just wanted to say I think your watches really hit the mark for a tool watch. Please don't go over board with the no date watches. Where I work having a cell phone on me is not an option, and often one day blends seamlessly into the next with little differentiation. I really appreciate the convenience of having the date available for reference. I understand the aesthetics of the symmetry that people are after. That being said if the no dates are the best sellers go with the market demand. Thank you for making a great product either way.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere in the thread, but will the blue no date be coming back in stock? (i. e. with the standard, non - vintage lume). Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

scurfa said:


> The yellow diver one is in production but I don't expect to get them until next year, every thing takes ages with watches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul, thanks for the update and also for producing the best quartz dive watches at an affordable price point! Looking forward to the yellow offering.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On my wrist


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

scurfa said:


> The yellow diver one is in production but I don't expect to get them until next year, every thing takes ages with watches!


Are you willing to reveal any more details? For example, what color hands? What lume?

You have my interest


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Gloss black hands and BGW9 lume for the yellow diver one


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

that 1 guy said:


> Paul,
> I just wanted to say I think your watches really hit the mark for a tool watch. Please don't go over board with the no date watches. Where I work having a cell phone on me is not an option, and often one day blends seamlessly into the next with little differentiation. I really appreciate the convenience of having the date available for reference. I understand the aesthetics of the symmetry that people are after. That being said if the no dates are the best sellers go with the market demand. Thank you for making a great product either way.


Thank you and we will have a mix of date and non date models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Paul, thanks for the update and also for producing the best quartz dive watches at an affordable price point! Looking forward to the yellow offering.


Many thanks


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree, it is a very well designed watch. As part of a crew on a Swedish Sea Rescue Society boat, it is by far the best watch I've had, non has been easier to read in any condition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

stoltp said:


> I agree, it is a very well designed watch. As part of a crew on a Swedish Sea Rescue Society boat, it is by far the best watch I've had, non has been easier to read in any condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks, high visibility was a big factor in the design of the Diver One, yours looks right at home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Just another thought. 
How about a 'reverse' ND513: full-lume white dial with black hands and indices?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> Just another thought.
> How about a 'reverse' ND513: full-lume white dial with black hands and indices?


I would totally buy that too.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Just another thought.
> How about a 'reverse' ND513: full-lume white dial with black hands and indices?


Is the lume white, green or blue for the dial? Not sure I have seen one like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Is the lume white, green or blue for the dial? Not sure I have seen one like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe we're talking about something like this (not my picture)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I believe we're talking about something like this (not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 13620783


Ok I get it now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Is the lume white, green or blue for the dial? Not sure I have seen one like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe just me. But I think it would be awesome having a full lume white dial with white SuperLuminova, and black hands. I haven't seen anyone doing this yet, at least not yet in the affordable side.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Any chance of doing the blue date version with white hands for the MS 19?
But using the shade of blue from the yellow hand version? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Maybe just me. But I think it would be awesome having a full lume white dial with white SuperLuminova, and black hands. I haven't seen anyone doing this yet, at least not yet in the affordable side.


That would be pretty cool too. I think the Harpoon (above) got it right in terms of how the watch looks in daylight. That would be a pretty sweet in a Scurfa.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> That would be pretty cool too. I think the Harpoon (above) got it right in terms of how the watch looks in daylight. That would be a pretty sweet in a Scurfa.


Definitely something to look at, trouble is starting new watches is a long drawn out process, they can sometimes take over a year to get right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Deleted. DP.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Definitely something to look at, trouble is starting new watches is a long drawn out process, they can sometimes take over a year to get right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take the time to get it right. A year? So what? It will probably take me that long to come up with money for one, anyway. And you already have the yellow dial, and I'm sure some other projects in the pipeline. We can wait.

I think Damasko does some full lume dials. Certainly, Citizen used to have one on one of their affordable divers, as well. Momentum also has (or had) a full lume dial option on the Atlas - an affordable field watch style piece.

Probably, though it will add a bit to the cost of the Diver One SS. I suspect that it will still be popular. I think a lume that is white in sunlight, like C1 or BGW9 would be preferable to a more greenish lume, like C3. Since the hands and markers will be black, the contrast will be distinct, so I don't think the dial lume has to be blazing to still be quite legible. (But vintage lume is right out!)


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I’d like to see more downturned lugs


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Take the time to get it right. A year? So what? It will probably take me that long to come up with money for one, anyway. And you already have the yellow dial, and I'm sure some other projects in the pipeline. We can wait.
> 
> I think Damasko does some full lume dials. Certainly, Citizen used to have one on one of their affordable divers, as well. Momentum also has (or had) a full lume dial option on the Atlas - an affordable field watch style piece.
> 
> Probably, though it will add a bit to the cost of the Diver One SS. I suspect that it will still be popular. I think a lume that is white in sunlight, like C1 or BGW9 would be preferable to a more greenish lume, like C3. Since the hands and markers will be black, the contrast will be distinct, so I don't think the dial lume has to be blazing to still be quite legible. (But vintage lume is right out!)


Your right white or blue would be the best colour, i think if you use green it needs to match the rest of the watch, we have a Diver One with C3 planned for next that does match but it's under wraps for now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't know if its been asked but perhaps a black diver one with a yellow dial???

I would buy one of those in a heartbeat lol (already have the regular black b-)).

Something like this?? (best black/yellow combo I could find) :









The black case with that mustard yellow dial is killer imo*.

A diver one with a yellow dial like that would be awesome .

Just a thought ;-).

Cheers

Chris


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

radicalender said:


> I don't know if its been asked but perhaps a black diver one with a yellow dial???
> 
> I would buy one of those in a heartbeat lol (already have the regular black b-)).
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, the stainless model with the yellow dial comes first but I'll have a play around with some other shades of yellow to how it looks in the black case, it took quite a few dials to get the right shade for the stainless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Here is another example of a full blue lume dial, Hamtun H1 Ghost. I think the first version had a green lume and it didn't look as good, so you're right about the blue. I don't like this one as much as the previous example, but I think it still looks good.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I will be the dissenting voice and say that I had a fully lumed dial watch once.... operative word, once. From the beginning I just didn't like it. I really like the Diver One models so far and look forward to adding the yellow dial model to my collection, but will not buy a fully lumed Diver One. Just my 2 cents view.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

gaopa said:


> I will be the dissenting voice and say that I had a fully lumed dial watch once.... operative word, once. From the beginning I just didn't like it. I really like the Diver One models so far and look forward to adding the yellow dial model to my collection, but will not buy a fully lumed Diver One. Just my 2 cents view.


Was it too much lume? Once the lume fades a bit?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

gaopa said:


> I will be the dissenting voice and say that I had a fully lumed dial watch once.... operative word, once. From the beginning I just didn't like it. I really like the Diver One models so far and look forward to adding the yellow dial model to my collection, but will not buy a fully lumed Diver One. Just my 2 cents view.


I'd be pretty happy with a yellow dial, and I do like the mustard yellow in PVD that was posted on the previous page. Honestly, for me, it's the lume that sets Scurfa apart. The X1 grade on the Bell Diver 1 still blows my mind. I wish every watch came with that grade of lume.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> I will be the dissenting voice and say that I had a fully lumed dial watch once.... operative word, once. From the beginning I just didn't like it. I really like the Diver One models so far and look forward to adding the yellow dial model to my collection, but will not buy a fully lumed Diver One. Just my 2 cents view.


Just curious, which full lume dial watch in particular you had once?

I have/had Citizen NY0040-09W, Orient FEM7A006R, Hamtun H1 Ghost and Damasko DA37. Former two legibility of time are bad, when lume brightness becomes weak at night, due to the lume on the hands which will blend with the dial in the background. Latter two works fine, which have full black hands.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The full lume dial watch I had was a few years back and I did not have it long. Sorry, but I can't remember which one I had, but I did not like the look in the dark as the dial looked splotchy. As several of you have said, the lume on Scurfa watches is outstanding and easily lasts all night. A solid color dial and lumed hands/indices is my preference. Here are a few of my Scurfa Diver One watches in the dark. Do you get the idea that I like my Scurfa watches on mesh?  Mesh that is, unless we are talking about the Bell Diver 1 on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Never had a full lume dial, but totally happy with the six Scurfas that I have !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

That ND513RD is giving off a real Tudor Blue Snowflake vibe, without being an homage of same. Really like it. But can't justify it with a black nd vintage lume and blue no date white lume Diver Ones already in the watch box.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

gaopa said:


> I will be the dissenting voice and say that I had a fully lumed dial watch once.... operative word, once. From the beginning I just didn't like it. I really like the Diver One models so far and look forward to adding the yellow dial model to my collection, but will not buy a fully lumed Diver One. Just my 2 cents view.


I haven't had a full-lume dial yet. I know, though, that I don't care for the yellow/greenish look of the Citizen full-lumed dials. I think a nice clean no-lume white dial would work as well. But then you'd have to have some "black lume" which, AFAIK, all pretty much sucks, on the hands and indices. Maybe Superlimonova Blue lume would work?

That, or you'd have to have the indices and hands made with black printed borders, which would be...meh.

Or you could go with applied indices. But, if you were to go that route, the applied indices, maybe a non-lumed white dial should make it's appearance in the next version of the Diver One Silicon? That would really set it apart from the growing stable of Diver One SS versions.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> I haven't had a full-lume dial yet. I know, though, that I don't care for the yellow/greenish look of the Citizen full-lumed dials. I think a nice clean no-lume white dial would work as well. But then you'd have to have some "black lume" which, AFAIK, all pretty much sucks, on the hands and indices. Maybe Superlimonova Blue lume would work?
> 
> That, or you'd have to have the indices and hands made with black printed borders, which would be...meh.
> 
> Or you could go with applied indices. But, if you were to go that route, the applied indices, maybe a non-lumed white dial should make it's appearance in the next version of the Diver One Silicon? That would really set it apart from the growing stable of Diver One SS versions.


Maybe, the Silicon is pretty much on hold, the case is perfect but the dial is the problem, it does not look as good in the shrunken down 41mm case, a white dial could be an option but it would need applied markers and I'm not sure how it would look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Maybe, the Silicon is pretty much on hold, the case is perfect but the dial is the problem, it does not look as good in the shrunken down 41mm case, a white dial could be an option but it would need applied markers and I'm not sure how it would look
> 
> It is best to get the new Silicon just the way you want it, Paul, than to rush it and be unhappy later.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Maybe, the Silicon is pretty much on hold, the case is perfect but the dial is the problem, it does not look as good in the shrunken down 41mm case, a white dial could be an option but it would need applied markers and I'm not sure how it would look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy. A white Dial with applies markers (either steel or black) would be exciting.

There are not a lot of white dialed divers out there and I would be keen to see it for sure. Especially in Scurfa's value/quality realm.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Home at last









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

just placed an order for the ND513 Black... can't wait!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

berserkkw said:


> just placed an order for the ND513 Black... can't wait!


Many thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Just in case your starting to think the Diver One bracelet is a fairy tale, this is the sample as of today, it needs a few tweaks but it's getting there!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice. When do you think it is ready? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice indeed Paul! That will make a great enhancement to the line. I expect you can easily make your production run requirement now that the watches have reached critical mass, at least on our small scale


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Very nice.

I was assuming it would be a 3 link oyster style but that looks great!

Keep at it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow  i like it, not just another oyster style bracelet


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done, Paul! That bracelet is a great look on the Diver One! Eager to mount that beauty on my Diver One watches.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Just in case your starting to think the Diver One bracelet is a fairy tale, this is the sample as of today, it needs a few tweaks but it's getting there!


Very nice. |>

Is it possible to have 3 - 4 fixed links on both sides, instead of current 5? This is to cater for people with small than 6.25" wrist size.

Just curious, is the new bracelet tapered from 20 mm to 18 mm?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

stoltp said:


> Nice. When do you think it is ready?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be at least three more months possibly more, it needs a few more tweaks that must be confirmed before full production


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Very nice. |>
> 
> Is it possible to have 3 - 4 fixed links on both sides, instead of current 5? This is to cater for people with small than 6.25" wrist size.
> 
> Just curious, is the new bracelet tapered from 20 mm to 18 mm?


Yes it has four fixed links either side and it tapers from 20 to 18mm, this suits the Diver One well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy to wait, it really looks good with the latest ND black Diver One. Count me in. 
Your collection looked good from the beginning and from there it is just getting better and better....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Yes it has four fixed links either side and it tapers from 20 to 18mm, this suits the Diver One well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's gonna be perfect  can't wait


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new ND black dial white markers and brushed hands is quite perfect. Would make a great daily


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Just in case your starting to think the Diver One bracelet is a fairy tale, this is the sample as of today, it needs a few tweaks but it's getting there!


Will you be selling it on its own? I assume it will fit my ms18.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's a good looking watch/bracelet combo!


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Have been eagerly awaiting the bracelet. It's definitely going to turn out fantastic. Great choice with tapering it to 18mm, I find many dive bracelet are quite fat, width wise at the clasp.



DuckaDiesel said:


> Will you be selling it on its own? I assume it will fit my ms18.


I really hope so as I've been waiting for scurfa to produce a bracelet that I can fit on my MS17.

Sent from my Oppo using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Will you be selling it on its own? I assume it will fit my ms18.


Yes it will fit and available to buy separate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes it will fit and available to buy separate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Will be waiting for this and wearing my MS17 on the Scurfa rubber until then.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Diver One Original and Black PVD are running low, contact us direct for a paypal invoice at [email protected]


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Love this watch. Keen to see what it will look like on bracelet. Keep up the great work Paul.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love this watch. Keen to see what it will look like on bracelet. Keep up the great work Paul.
> 
> View attachment 13694739
> 
> ...


Many thanks Snaggletooth, that's the Diver One Black PVD is now out of stock, it's going to be April 19 before we get more stock, we should have the bracelets before then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Some sample pics of the Diver One bracelet in Black PVD


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Some sample pics of the Diver One bracelet in Black PVD


Hubba hubba! Me likey!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The black bracelet looks great on the black Diver One, Paul. Well done!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> The black bracelet looks great on the black Diver One, Paul. Well done!


Thanks Bill, sorry it's taking ages!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Thanks Bill, sorry it's taking ages!
> 
> It is worth the wait, Paul.....


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sold Out - Diver One Original, I have tried to keep the original and black PVD in stock but they are still the most popular models, new ones don't arrive until April 19.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paul, any chance of making some of the original model with the polished hands from the recent black no-date? I want one of your watches, but need a date and the yellow hands are too much for me.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Paul, any chance of making some of the original model with the polished hands from the recent black no-date? I want one of your watches, but need a date and the yellow hands are too much for me.


not in the next run I'm afraid, maybe later 2019.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shot of the upcoming Diver One bracelet end pieces


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Paul, the Diver One on an OEM bracelet is going to be a fantastic combo, IMHO! Looking forward to the bracelets.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Paul, the Diver One on an OEM bracelet is going to be a fantastic combo, IMHO! Looking forward to the bracelets.


Thanks Bill


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Some sample pics of the Diver One bracelet in Black PVD


It looks awesome on the new bracelet, Paul


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my PVD BellDiver 1


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Shot of the upcoming Diver One bracelet end pieces


How much will the bracelet cost by itself? Sorry if I missed the post


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bring on the D1 bracelets ! Gotta have it !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How much will the bracelet cost by itself? Sorry if I missed the post


I'm not that sure, probably the same price as the bell diver bracelet, they are becoming expensive because all the parts had to be tooled from scratch, the 20mm size had never been done before, so they should be around £44


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello Paul, sorry if this has been posted and I’ve missed it, but are you still considering a yellow dial version of the D1? If so, when do you expect it to be ready? Thanks


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

tantric said:


> Hello Paul, sorry if this has been posted and I've missed it, but are you still considering a yellow dial version of the D1? If so, when do you expect it to be ready? Thanks


It's in production now and will be ready around April

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

tantric said:


> Hello Paul, sorry if this has been posted and I've missed it, but are you still considering a yellow dial version of the D1? If so, when do you expect it to be ready? Thanks


Yes it's in production now and will be ready in April


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Yes it's in production now and will be ready in April


Super hot


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Yes it's in production now and will be ready in April


Thanks Paul, looks great!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW!!!! Paul, the yellow dial looks fantastic!!!! All it needs is the upcoming bracelet. I hope the bracelet will be an option when the watch is released.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> WOW!!!! Paul, the yellow dial looks fantastic!!!! All it needs is the upcoming bracelet. I hope the bracelet will be an option when the watch is released.


Thanks Bill, I think the bracelets will be finished about the same time maybe just before


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Thanks Bill, I think the bracelets will be finished about the same time maybe just before


Sign me up, Paul! :-!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I’m in🍸


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Yes it's in production now and will be ready in April


Looking great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Chamber life for Christmas


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Like the SAFC mug !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Chamber life for Christmas


Dry your eyes sweetheart!

Seriously though, stay safe and enjoy the hometime when it comes. Keep up the good work, all the best for 2019.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Yes; be safe, and keep up your good work, Paul and Alison.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Like the SAFC mug !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and a win today!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Chamber life for Christmas


Circa 10m wave height & 58kts out in the N Sea at the moment - I hope it's not too lumpy for you Paul. Rather you than me!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Circa 10m wave height & 58kts out in the N Sea at the moment - I hope it's not too lumpy for you Paul. Rather you than me!


It's been a lumpy night! We are low down so don't get worst of it, the crew in the cabins above will of had a rough night with very little sleep, the weather is coming down today, so they say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bell Diver 1 chamber shot


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> Yes; be safe, and keep up your good work, Paul and Alison.


Many thanks Brian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Paul, circling back to the technical thread, is the crown out on that beastie?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry that you and your team are having to deal with a rough sea and bad weather, Paul. I hope things settle down. Stay safe.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Paul, circling back to the technical thread, is the crown out on that beastie?


Only on the blow down, the bell diver has an automatic helium release valve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Glad to see you are safe! I'll be purchasing my first (of I'm sure many) Surfa this Friday! I'm really looking forward to it...also...count me in on 1 of those bracelets when they come out!! Good to see the Black Cats FINALLY get a win


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ctf0015 said:


> Glad to see you are safe! I'll be purchasing my first (of I'm sure many) Surfa this Friday! I'm really looking forward to it...also...count me in on 1 of those bracelets when they come out!! Good to see the Black Cats FINALLY get a win


Thank you and plenty of wins for the black cats at the minute, I hope they can keep it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SOLD OUT Diver One Blue - the Diver One ND513RD Blue and the ND513 Black are still in stock.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> SOLD OUT Diver One Blue - the Diver One ND513RD Blue and the ND513 Black are still in stock.


Noooooooooo

Will these be back in stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Hi Paul - will the yellow dial be a one off run or is it being added to the line-up? Just need to plan my finances 



scurfa said:


> Yes it's in production now and will be ready in April


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Noooooooooo
> 
> Will these be back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are part of the 3 diver one models I did try to keep in stock, the Diver One Original and Black PVD are the other two, we are expecting more in April

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

captainbonobo said:


> Hi Paul - will the yellow dial be a one off run or is it being added to the line-up? Just need to plan my finances


The Yellow Diver One is a cracking looking watch and I love it, it will be part of the line up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Had two of these guys- they are absolutely great watches. Don't understand why some look down because they are quartz!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Yes they are part of the 3 diver one models I did try to keep in stock, the Diver One Original and Black PVD are the other two, we are expecting more in April
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will the new models still be in the same shade of blue as the current out of stock? The current blue shade with yellow hands is perfect colour IMO.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

lawtaxi said:


> Had two of these guys- they are absolutely great watches. Don't understand why some look down because they are quartz!


Very much agree. I'd be happy with one of these as a one and done watch.


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

For the folks that live in the states, how long did it take for your watch to arrive after you ordered it?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

ctf0015 said:


> For the folks that live in the states, how long did it take for your watch to arrive after you ordered it?


I think 4 or 5 days if I remember correctly. It was very fast.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes it's in production now and will be ready in April


I wonder if there will be a no date option.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

lawtaxi said:


> Had two of these guys- they are absolutely great watches. Don't understand why some look down because they are quartz!


Own 5 !!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Will the new models still be in the same shade of blue as the current out of stock? The current blue shade with yellow hands is perfect colour IMO.


Yes they will, the radium dial models are not coming back as they are limited edition only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Scurfa. 
Undoubtedly every model is a killer
But the one that's a bogey on my radar is the Spinnaker.
I think I saw one advertised on Long Island Watch site.

Post Jan 1st gonna start planning to get one

BTW Watch Bros forum on Face Book gives ample ex-
posure to Scurfa. I own a honey of a Chrono made by
Accurist. With an Isatronics movement. Used to get a
fair amount of hawking by John Cleese.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

barutanseijin said:


> I wonder if there will be a no date option.


Sorry but the yellow dial model has a date


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

arogle1stus said:


> Scurfa.
> Undoubtedly every model is a killer


Fo'shizzle, no argument from me.



arogle1stus said:


> But the one that's a bogey on my radar is the Spinnaker.
> I think I saw one advertised on Long Island Watch site.


You didn't. Scurfa Spinnaker doesn't exist.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Honoured to be included in the 12 watches of Christmas at bulangandsons.com


----------



## Haggis70 (Feb 5, 2016)

I like the silver bezel and think it would great with the dark blue dial. Unfortunately, I missed out on the dark blue with white indices when it was available.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Haggis70 said:


> I like the silver bezel and think it would great with the dark blue dial. Unfortunately, I missed out on the dark blue with white indices when it was available.


Next years MS19


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Next years MS19


That one is 

Better prepare for that one.

I had a feeling the perfect one for me was coming!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Next years MS19


Wow. that'll be a must-have


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

I have 3 Scurfas......all great. Can't beat the value or quality. Happy Christmas Paul S!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking forward to the MS19! Thanks Paul! And have a Merry Christmas yourself!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Next years MS19


YESSSSSSSS!!!!! Thank you Sir Paul!! 
When can I send you my money?

Will you be using the shade of blue from the yellow hand version?

Merry Christmas and stay safe in the sea.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> YESSSSSSSS!!!!! Thank you Sir Paul!!
> When can I send you my money?
> 
> Will you be using the shade of blue from the yellow hand version?
> ...


No it's the darker blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow. Looks like I'll be keeping my eye on the MS19, even though my MS18 still smells and tastes new. Hey, stop judging me! You do what you want with your watch 

That is very, very nice!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Wow. Looks like I'll be keeping my eye on the MS19, even though my MS18 still smells and tastes new. Hey, stop judging me! You do what you want with your watch
> 
> That is very, very nice!


Thank you, I cannot wait to see this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Welp...start to clear out another spot in my watch box for that MS19! I've had my first (and not last Scurfa) on my wrist since it came on Christmas Eve! Any news on the bracelets for the Diver One?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ctf0015 said:


> Welp...start to clear out another spot in my watch box for that MS19! I've had my first (and not last Scurfa) on my wrist since it came on Christmas Eve! Any news on the bracelets for the Diver One?


Very slow I'm afraid, the design is done but we need to change the end pieces slightly so they fit easily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Very slow I'm afraid, the design is done but we need to change the end pieces slightly so they fit easily
> 
> That is one of the things I like about Scurfa watches, Paul. You wait until all is "spot on" before production and release. Keep up the good work in producing a fine watch at a very affordable price.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Sometimes when you haven't worn a watch in a little bit, you forget how much you love it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Case back shot


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello Scurfa owners-.
I picked up a pre loved Bell diver as a gift for a good friend. He loves it and couldn't be happier!! 
I've searched though the forum and threads but could not find what I was looking for. I apologize if I missed it....but here is my question. 
On behalf of my friend...im looking for rubber strap options that fit the Bell diver well. He loves the black original rubber strap, but would like some color options. Do any of you have some good suggestions? 
Thanks all!!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

river bum said:


> Hello Scurfa owners-.
> I picked up a pre loved Bell diver as a gift for a good friend. He loves it and couldn't be happier!!
> I've searched though the forum and threads but could not find what I was looking for. I apologize if I missed it....but here is my question.
> On behalf of my friend...im looking for rubber strap options that fit the Bell diver well. He loves the black original rubber strap, but would like some color options. Do any of you have some good suggestions?
> Thanks all!!


Not colours but I have used an isofrane and that's good and the bracelet is a good match as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Not colours but I have used an isofrane and that's good and the bracelet is a good match as well.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 for the bracelet. I was happy with the rubber, but the bracelet is a fantastic piece of work.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Case back shot


Paul, looking @ the pic for the D1 bracelet, how would this attach, I see no cutouts for compressing the spring bars. Am I missing something ?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Paul, looking @ the pic for the D1 bracelet, how would this attach, I see no cutouts for compressing the spring bars. Am I missing something ?


Yes the diver One has drilled through lugs


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Yes the diver One has drilled through lugs


I know the drilled lugs are great for easy removal, but the bracelet has curved end links & virtually no gap between the watch case & bracelet end links. How do you install the bracelet when changing from the stock rubber ? Thanks


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

CV50 said:


> I know the drilled lugs are great for easy removal, but the bracelet has curved end links & virtually no gap between the watch case & bracelet end links. How do you install the bracelet when changing from the stock rubber ? Thanks


Two springbar tools.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

CV50 said:


> I know the drilled lugs are great for easy removal, but the bracelet has curved end links & virtually no gap between the watch case & bracelet end links. How do you install the bracelet when changing from the stock rubber ? Thanks


Great question. The tolerance between the case and endlink need to be tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Great question. The tolerance between the case and endlink need to be tight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you get the spring bar tools in with very minimal gap between the bracelet & the lugs ? Pics or a video of installation of this bracelet would be beneficial !


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Great question. The tolerance between the case and endlink need to be tight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you get the spring bar tools in with very minimal gap between the bracelet & the lugs ? Pics or a video of installation of this bracelet would be beneficial !


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, you move one side of the spring bar into place until a smidgeon of the end drops in beside the lug..... and then you take your tool helping the opposite bar, exercising a bit more finesse on that one, with a bit of downward pressure with your thumb, and low and behold, the end link with the spring bar will snap into place. & Bob's your Uncle :-!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Case back shot


Yes


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well, you move one side of the spring bar into place until a smidgeon of the end drops in beside the lug..... and then you take your tool helping the opposite bar, exercising a bit more finesse on that one, with a bit of downward pressure with your thumb, and low and behold, the end link with the spring bar will snap into place. & Bob's your Uncle :-!


Thanks for the obvious. Changed many bracelets with end links including my Tudor which has the tightest tolerance I've seen. All this being said, it obvious why the bottom of most endlinks have notches. I will pick up the yellow dial version when its available from Paul and enjoy the rubber strap .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jlow28 said:


> Thanks for the obvious. Changed many bracelets with end links including my Tudor which has the tightest tolerance I've seen. All this being said, it obvious why the bottom of most endlinks have notches. I will pick up the yellow dial version when its available from Paul and enjoy the rubber strap .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, it was the obvious. I had to take a stab at it, as I wasn't sure if the question was too nit picky, but I do indeed see potential frustration if the end links are not designed with extreme exactness. I don't mean tight either, but more the alignment of the spring bar, end link & lug. There's potential for additional scratching of the lug backs as well if one does not use caution and take ones time coaxing those spring bars into position. Paul has alluded to further work being needed on the end links. Lets hope this end link design is more manageable in hand than it has appeared under scrutiny on paper.

Of course time will tell, as will the consumers report. So we enjoy as is until proven otherwise, right. Then get the bracelet. Mind you, if I have one little inkling of difficulty I will send my watch and bracelet to "Gaopa" or "brice", because they will have absolutely no trouble at all with it ;-) :-d

Happy New Year All !!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

My reason for the bracelet question was due to a difficult time I had trying to fit a Strapcode bracelet to Seiko Samurai that had cutouts for the spring bars.

The only way I got it on was with Horofix Spring Bar pliers. Thanks to all, stay safe & a Happy New Year !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> I know the drilled lugs are great for easy removal, but the bracelet has curved end links & virtually no gap between the watch case & bracelet end links. How do you install the bracelet when changing from the stock rubber ? Thanks


The end piece is a copy of the old Rolex end pieces that I have acquired a knack for fitting, I put one end of the spring bar in the hole and push the other end across with my thumb nail, I can do it without any marks but if your worried some clear tape can help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Also the spring bars look like this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> The end piece is a copy of the old Rolex end pieces that I have acquired a knack for fitting, I put one end of the spring bar in the hole and push the other end across with my thumb nail, I can do it without any marks but if your worried some clear tape can help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I do too. Don't use a tool for that either, just my finger.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

...So do we just start a new thread tomorrow or...?


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

New Years practice with the Sea Rescue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> ...So do we just start a new thread tomorrow or...?


Good idea! Happy New Year


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> The end piece is a copy of the old Rolex end pieces that I have acquired a knack for fitting, I put one end of the spring bar in the hole and push the other end across with my thumb nail, I can do it without any marks but if your worried some clear tape can help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Paul that answered my question.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Good idea! Happy New Year


Don't want to miss the MS19!

Have a great new year


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 bracelets are available when ?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

CV50 said:


> D1 bracelets are available when ?


I don't think he's announced a release date yet.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy New Year to everyone, and happy New Year to me, since I just bought my third Scurfa! I was going to hold out for a second hand MS18/17 but I'm impatient, and bought the ND513. Around this time last year my older brother showed interest in watches (and caught the bug), so I gave him my black ND513RD this month to cut down my collection and help him build up his. That's kind of how I justified my purchase!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

smkader said:


> Happy New Year to everyone, and happy New Year to me, since I just bought my third Scurfa! I was going to hold out for a second hand MS18/17 but I'm impatient, and bought the ND513. Around this time last year my older brother showed interest in watches (and caught the bug), so I gave him my black ND513RD this month to cut down my collection and help him build up his. That's kind of how I justified my purchase!


Good man !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/scurfa-watches-2019-a-4861867.html#/topics/4861867

2019 Scurfa thread &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

